# Calling 911 Is a Direct Expression of White Power & Privilege



## dcbl (May 16, 2018)

the 1st line in the article: 

quote:
*Dear White People, 

I’m scared of you.*

gosh, I'm so sorry you are frightened - maybe you should grow a set? 

So now, seeking protection from peace officers is racist! 

I would say that this is outrageous and shocking, but it isn't 

It's just another day for our friends on the left... 

When Calling 911 Makes the Emergency 


quote:
*The ability to call in armed guards in an attempt to police black behavior is a form and direct expression of white power and privilege in America.*

the author does say this: 

quote:
*I obviously respect every citizen’s right—slash duty—to engage the police when there’s actual danger or when there’s a real crime taking place.*

but for some reason, I don't believe it...


----------



## williepete (May 16, 2018)

I read this yesterday and this line caught my attention:

_“Black interactions with police can too easily lead to trauma or death. In many situations, calling the police on a black person can be like tossing a grenade at them.”
_
Cooperate and comply with reasonable police requests for information and identification and you're on your way. Unless you are committing a crime. Then, there is a reason for you to be dealing with the consequences of your actions. The author seems to think blacks are unable to behave in a reasonable manner which I find quite odd and contrary to my own experience. I don't get this statement at all.


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

I wonder if anyone has done a  RACIAL breakdown of----"people who call 911"


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2018)

Jerry West being 1-8 in the finals, winnings a finals MVP when he lost, being nicknamed “Mr. Clutch” and being the logo is PEAK white privilege.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

dcbl said:


> the 1st line in the article:
> 
> quote:
> *Dear White People,
> ...



Yeah when a "*real crime is taking place"*. Get it? Not an assumption of crime made by some white racist idiot.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

williepete said:


> I read this yesterday and this line caught my attention:
> 
> _“Black interactions with police can too easily lead to trauma or death. In many situations, calling the police on a black person can be like tossing a grenade at them.”
> _
> Cooperate and comply with reasonable police requests for information and identification and you're on your way. Unless you are committing a crime. Then, there is a reason for you to be dealing with the consequences of your actions. The author seems to think blacks are unable to behave in a reasonable manner which I find quite odd and contrary to my own experience. I don't get this statement at all.



Blacks have done that and still die. Whites have pulled guns on police and have lived. Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands. By law we do not just have to do whatever the police say. You own experience may not be that of a black person. And that's the trouble with this discussion, whites refuse to understand that not everybody gets treated the same. That cops are humans and a lot of them are running around believing the same shit whites here believe about backs. But they have a gun and permission to end a life based on their discretion. And once they kill somebody they know all they have to do is say they felt threatened and the civilian enablers won't question while their departments will send them on a paid vacation until they finish a scam investigation that ends up justifying the killing.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Jerry West being 1-8 in the finals, winnings a finals MVP when he lost, being nicknamed “Mr. Clutch” and being the logo is PEAK white privilege.



Whites here just can't face the fact they get special rights and preferences others don't.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > I read this yesterday and this line caught my attention:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Blacks have done that and still die. Whites have pulled guns on police and have lived.


And, your point is....what?

Because....

As of, May 3, *2018*, *425 people,*
have been shot and killed by law enforcement

*176* were *white
85* were *black

*
In* 2017*, *987 people,* were shot and killed by law enforcement

*457* were *white
223* were *black

*
In* 2016*, *963 people, *were shot and killed by law enforcement

*466* were *white
234* were *black*


IM2 said:


> Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.


Drop the race card and stop constantly and continuously,
spewing your racist propaganda, over and over and over,
and start GETTING REAL, by ACKNOWLEDGING the truth!

Because, the truth is....

Here, in Chicago...not Illinois, just Chicago,
in the month of May, alone....

Shot and killed: *44*
Shot & Wounded: *264*
Total Shot: *308*
Total Homicides: *51*

Last week, alone....(5/27 - 6/2)

Shot & Killed: *9*
Shot & Wounded: *53*
Total Shot: *62*
Total Homicides: *10*

So far, the number of people,
shot and killed, since January 1, 2018, is *174
*
Year to Date

Shot & Killed: *174*
Shot & Wounded: *904*
Total Shot: *1078*
Total Homicides: *209*

167, of the 174 shooting deaths, 
were classified as a homicide

Of the 209 homicides,
83.1% were shot and killed

A black person was involved, in 73.6%
of the 83.1% of people, shot and killed

148 were victims
21 were assailants

...173 unknown assailants, accounted for,
5.5% of the 83.1% of gun related homicides

Of the 148 black people, shot and killed,
only 1 was killed by law enforcement,...
just yesterday, as a matter of fact

Of the 174 people shot and killed, 148 were black
Only 1, of the 148 black people killed, involved CPD


IM2 said:


> By law we do not just have to do whatever the police say. You own experience may not be that of a black person. And that's the trouble with this discussion, whites refuse to understand that not everybody gets treated the same.


NO...^ that's what is so troubling!


The failure of black America 
acknowledging and addressing the real problems,
instead of having excuses and blaming race and slavery

The reason black thugs dont want to comply,
is because they want the police to rough them up
so they could file a lawsuit and cash in

There are African Americans and there are n1ggers
When decent black folks speak up and get honest,
and finally start a real discussion, then we'll know, BLM


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.



Are you calling me a racist? You wouldn't if you knew me. Throwing the race card to invalidate the other person's point of view is worn out. In the post Obama era, all it does is make you look lazy. 



IM2 said:


> By law we do not just have to do whatever the police say.



OK. Not arguing here. But you might also want to consult the Law of Survival. You might want to use a huge amount of common sense and self restraint. Cops _REGULARLY_ kill people they come into contact with. That tiny fact seems to be overlooked by many people.

When you come into contact with a cop for whatever reason, however minor the encounter starts, you need to keep the fact in the front of your mind that you are in a life and death situation and that thought alone should govern your actions.

This stupid little white boy got killed for essentially acting like a jerk. Had nothing to do with being white. He was just too stupid to live in our environment. The cop pulled him over for flashing his high beams. A few moments later he was dead. This is example A of an easily preventable death by cop.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 4, 2018)

Aren't blacks allowed to call 911 too?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

williepete said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.
> ...



There is no such thing as the race card. So if you are not racist you don't use terms racists use or believe the same things they do, such as playing the race card. Police need o be imprisoned for killing people. Every police shooting that ends up in a death should be treated as a murder and a jury trial should be held, not sham "investigations" by the police departments internal affairs division. The jury decides whether or not the shooting was justified based on the evidence only pertaining to the shooting and not police press releases trying to make people criminals in order bias to allow the community to agree with the killings.. It should not be a life or death situation when you are pulled over for a busted taillight.

Again, you need to understand that things operate differently for blacks than for whites. While you can say a white kid got killed for acting a jerk, therefore race has noting to do with it, that is the completely wrong assessment when you talk about things that happen to blacks given the reality that police departments have been shown to have serious racial bias and that racism is rampant in the justice system.


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> There is no such thing as the race card.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.


Im calling bullshit. Give us 3 verifiable examples of an innocent black man being shot who was complying with police commands. I know of only a single one.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.
> ...



What is bullshit is your claim.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.
> ...


Mike Brown. He had his hands up and was saying don't shoot. Poor kid!


----------



## cnm (Jun 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Give us 3 verifiable examples of an innocent black man being shot who was complying with police commands.


Why do they have to be 'innocent' if they are complying with commands?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

.





keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



You avoid the real discussion and all this you posted is evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

The standard white racist argument always uses Chicago. But that's generally an argument that has no facts.

*Chicago officials laud 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence*

It seemed a typical month in the nation's third largest city.

A 15-year-old boy returning home from a elite Chicago prep school suffered a graze wound to the head early last month when a stray bullet pierced the window of a city bus, police said.

An agent with the US Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms was shot in the face while working on a newly created task force combating gun trafficking.

The mother of a 19-year-old college student made an emotional appeal for a citywide ceasefire on Mother's Day weekend after her daughter was shot at a party.

The occasional spasms of violence, though, are not keeping Chicago officials from lauding the 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence in a city frequently targeted by President Donald Trump as a symbol of rampant crime. 

"This is a Trump-free zone," Mayor Rahm Emanuel told CNN this week. "We have facts. What matters ... is what happens on the street."

The city has had 52 fewer murders and 229 fewer shootings through the end of May -- a 21% drop in both categories -- compared to the first five months of 2017, according to the Chicago Police Department.

May alone saw a 21% decline in murders compared to last year -- from 58 to 46 -- along with a 5% drop in shooting incidents, police said.

So far this year, Chicago has had 500 fewer shooting victims than the same period in 2016, police said.

Chicago officials laud 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 6, 2018)

*"The ability to call in armed guards in an attempt to police black behavior is a form and direct expression of white power and privilege in America."*

Wonder how that could be if the person calling is black?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> *"The ability to call in armed guards in an attempt to police black behavior is a form and direct expression of white power and privilege in America."*
> 
> Wonder how that could be if the person calling is black?



I really think the person is talking about response times and is pointing out instances where 911 dud not have to be called that whites called the police. This song was made in 1990 and for a reason.

*Public Enemy - 911 is a Joke (1990)* 

But hey let's just look for anything to deny that whites get any types of preferences.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



_"...given the reality that police departments have been shown to have serious racial bias and that racism is rampant in the justice system."_

But that has not been proven to be the reality. Don't beg the question.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 is here with bells on his toes, still sniveling, wailing, gnashing of teeth about the big bad white people....even when shown statistics he refuses to acknowledge. What a loser.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



It has been proven.

*18 Examples Of Racism In The Criminal Legal System*

Racism may well be the biggest crime in the criminal legal system. If present trends continue, 1 of every 4 African American males born this decade can expect to go to prison in his lifetime, despite the fact that the Census Bureau reports that the U.S. is 13 percent Black, 61 percent white and 17 percent Latino.

When _Brown v Board of Education_ was decided in 1954, about 100,000 African Americans were in prison. Now there are about 800,000 African Americans in jails and prisons: 538,000 in prisons, and over 263,000 in local jails. Black men are nearly 6 times as likely to be incarcerated as white men and Hispanic men are 2.3 times as likely, according to the Sentencing Project.

Why? Because our country has dramatically expanded our jails and prisons and there is deep racism built into every step of the criminal legal system. Some think the criminal legal system has big problems that need to be reformed. Others think the racism in the criminal legal system is helping it operate exactly as it has been designed to incarcerate as many black and brown people as possible.

Here are 18 examples of racism in parts of different stages of the system. Taken together, the racism in each of these steps accelerates the process of incarceration of African American and Latino males. Together, they demonstrate that racism may well be the biggest crime in the criminal legal system.

18 Examples Of Racism In The Criminal Legal System | HuffPost


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie said:


> IM2 is here with bells on his toes, still sniveling, wailing, gnashing of teeth about the big bad white people....even when shown statistics he refuses to acknowledge. What a loser.



What stats have I've been shown? Stats like these?





For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).

Since the sainted Fifties, America has seen rapid teenage population growth and dramatic shifts toward more single parenting, more lethal drugs and weapons, increased middle-aged (that is, parent-age) drug abuse and imprisonment, decreased incarceration of youth, decreased youthful religious affiliation, and more violent and explicit media available to younger ages. Horrifying, as the culture critics far Right to far Left—including Obama, who spends many pages and speeches berating popular culture as some major driver of bad youth behavior—repeatedly insist.

And after 50 years of all these terrible changes in American culture? *Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed*.

*In the last 20 years in particular, **the FBI reports**, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).*

New, 2012 figures from California’s Criminal Justice Statistics Center reveal that the state’s black youth show the lowest level of homicide arrest since statewide racial tabulations were first assembled in 1960. Nearly every type of offense—felony, misdemeanor, and status—is much rarer among black youth today than in past generations.

*For example, **FBI clearance** and **arrest tabulations** now indicate black youths under age 18 account for just 2% of the nation’s homicides.* See if you can find that vital perspective in any politician, expert, or major-media commentary.

*Indeed, the statistics of California in 1990 were alarming:
*

*     221 black youths were arrested for murder,*
* 4,235 for drug offenses*
* 6,884 for violent felonies,*
*22,441 for all felonies, and*
*45,703 for all offenses.*
*In 2012, in a California black-youth population of similar size (around 250,000 age 10-17) and a similarly complete statewide crime report:
*

*       20 black youths were arrested for murder,*
* 1,019 for drug offenses*
* 2,886 for violent felonies,*
* 8,288 for all felonies, and*
*24,889 for all offenses.*
How can this mammoth decline not be front-page news—especially to inform the ongoing Trayvon Martin and Fruitvale murder discussions?

The sad reality is that authorities, academic experts, politicians, and geriatric-media reporters (the average age of news consumers is well over 50) of 2013 simply do not know how to deal with a young black population that is _not_ committing shootings, robberies, drug mayhem, and gangsterisms in mass numbers—let alone one that is dramatically less criminal than the older generations deploring them.

America’s warped crime and social policy establishment badly needs black youth to be killers and thugs, to retreat into the comforts of 1990, nostalgia for a past that never existed, and smug, politically and fiscally profitable prophecies of demographic doom. In America of 2013, just as in 1913, feared scapegoats on which to blame social problems remain a hotter commodity than scientific analysis and effective policy. 

Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

*You whites here get shown stats like this always and still lie to each other about that violent black criminal boogeyman. Loser.

*


----------



## cnm (Jun 6, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> But that has not been proven to be the reality.


Except where it has been investigated.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Jerry West being 1-8 in the finals, winnings a finals MVP when he lost, being nicknamed “Mr. Clutch” and being the logo is PEAK white privilege.


NBA Career Finals Leaders and Records for Points | Basketball-Reference.com

In addition, West is one of the top four players in points scored in a finals game. The others are Michael Jordan, Rick Barry, and LeBron James.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

williepete said:


> Cooperate and comply with reasonable police requests for information and identification and you're on your way. Unless you are committing a crime. Then, there is a reason for you to be dealing with the consequences of your actions. The author seems to think blacks are unable to behave in a reasonable manner which I find quite odd and contrary to my own experience. I don't get this statement at all.


So it's inconceivable to you that some people do this just to fuck with black people?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



The failure of white culture in America is in the fact they have people like you existing in it.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> . Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.



Why drop it, when that's exactly what has been happening ?
 Michael Brown, Eric Garner, Laquan McDonald, Terrence Crutcher, etc , etc.  These dum dums can't seem to get it, that if they don't keep their hands visible (and empty), they are going to pose a threat to the cop, and he's not going to gamble with his life, to accomodate you.

Nothing dumber than threatening somebody who's pointing a gun at you.

PS - blacks aren't the only ones who have been dumb (and then dead)

cop shoots guy pleading with him - Bing video​
PPS - the news reporter also doesn't get it. He said the guy was "only" reaching behind him to pull up his basketball shorts>  Well, guess what dude. When a cop is pointing a gun at you (and he has specifically told you to not reach behind you), you DON"T REACH BEHIND YOU (where your hands disappear from the cop's view)

I blame dumbass, ignorant, liberal, school teachers for not knowing & teaching this stuff in the schools.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

What is a definition of "racist"?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites here just can't face the fact they get special rights and preferences others don't.


You can' seem to get it that blacks are the ones who have special rights and preferences that whites don't.  (aka Affirmative Action)


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > . Drop the racist beliefs that all blacks are getting killed by police because thy are not complying with police commands.
> ...



Wrong answer nut job.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites here just can't face the fact they get special rights and preferences others don't.
> ...



Another wrong answer.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Why is it that so many people only here at USMB claim not to know what a racist is?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Wrong answer nut job.


You PRETEND it's wrong, Mr Denial.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Why is it that so many people only here at USMB claim not to know what a racist is?


I know what it is.  Guys like YOU.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Another wrong answer.


YOU KNOW it's right, Mr Bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong answer nut job.
> ...



No I don't. Unlike you, I know the policy.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> And, your point is....what?
> Because....
> 
> As of, May 3, *2018*, *425 people,*
> ...


I added my own comments to your number above in the parenthesis.  What your numbers actually show is that blacks are killed by the police at a rate that is roughly _*twice *_their representation in the population, while whites are killed at roughly _*half *_of their representation in the population.  

Since you didn't cite the source of your data I'm not going to go any further with analyzing the rest of the numbers you posted but just the above should be enough to give any thinking person pause.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that so many people only here at USMB claim not to know what a racist is?
> ...



Actually it's those like you. For I'm not declaring that blacks are superior to whites.  But you think whites are superior to blacks. You borrowed a post from stormfront about black privilege and how many times have you posted it here? 4-5? You were too scared to show the link as required by the rules because you knew it was from stormfront. Stormfront is a racist forum. Case closed.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

So, as long as someone criticizes another group without maintaining his/her own group is superior, he/she is not racist?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

williepete said:


> When you come into contact with a cop for whatever reason, however minor the encounter starts, you need to keep the fact in the front of your mind that you are in a life and death situation and that thought alone should govern your actions.


And for some strange reason so many of you think that it's rational and reasonable for any one of us to suddenly be thrust into a life and death situation because, for example, one of your rear lights goes out and because you rarely see the back of your vehicle with the lights on, you're unaware of this fact.  This is a level of ignorance that goes beyond just being crazy but what's even crazier is that so many people think that this is rightfully how it should be.  

It's not, none of this crap is lawful, your life isn't supposed to be in jeopardy because of a minor infraction or traffic violation.  The police are not supposed to be using aggression and violence up to less-than lethal and/or lethal force when there is no threat to them or anyone else.  This is the very reason so many see siccing the police on someone as racial aggression because it's the last "legal" form of violence that can be wielded against non-whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > And, your point is....what?
> ...



Kepingfakenews can't deal with the truth. 27 police have died this year so far as a result of actual engagement of a crime.

At this point 3 times more blacks have died at the hands of police than police have died in "combat." Kepingfakenews should stay in the minors.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Actually it's those like you. For I'm not declaring that blacks are superior to whites.  But you think whites are superior to blacks. You borrowed a post from stormfront about black privilege and how many times have you posted it here? 4-5? You were too scared to show the link as required by the rules because you knew it was from stormfront. Stormfront is a racist forum. Case closed.


I DON'T HAVE the link.  I just copy/pasted the article into my documents years ago. And if it is from Stromfront, then that just means Stromfront has good credibility, for having such a truthful post. I know nothing about Stormfront. I never clicked it once, but I wouldn't call it racist just from your say so.

And where do you get the idea that I think _"whites are superior to blacks."_ ?  (your words, not mine)


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> So, as long as someone criticizes another group without maintaining his/her own group is superior, he/she is not racist?



I think you know what a racist comment is.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kepingfakenews can't deal with the truth. 27 police have died this year so far as a result of actual engagement of a crime.
> 
> At this point 3 times more blacks have died at the hands of police than police have died in "combat." Kepingfakenews should stay in the minors.


Many (if not most) of those blacks died because they were ignorant of how to deal with police.   If you force a cop to self-defense shoot you, he's going to do just that.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

Rational thought expressed in this article.
link: Racism is real, race is not: a philosopher's perspective
"I argue that there are no races, only racialised groups – groups that have been misunderstood as biological races.

The reader may object – “surely, I can see race with my bare eyes!” However, it is not race we see, but the superficial visible biological diversity within our species: variation in traits such as skin colour, hair form and eye shape. This variation is not enough to justify racial classification. Our biological diversity is too small, and too smoothly distributed across geographic space, for race to be real."


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's those like you. For I'm not declaring that blacks are superior to whites.  But you think whites are superior to blacks. You borrowed a post from stormfront about black privilege and how many times have you posted it here? 4-5? You were too scared to show the link as required by the rules because you knew it was from stormfront. Stormfront is a racist forum. Case closed.
> ...


"Stormfront" is a contemptible affront to the entire human race. It is a monument to all that is wrong intellectually. It should not be repressed; it should be held up clearly as imbecilic garbage and how to recognize such.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And for some strange reason so many of you think that it's rational and reasonable for any one of us to suddenly be thrust into a life and death situation because, for example, one of your rear lights goes out and because you rarely see the back of your vehicle with the lights on, you're unaware of this fact.  This is a level of ignorance that goes beyond just being crazy but what's even crazier is that so many people think that this is rightfully how it should be.
> 
> It's not, none of this crap is lawful, your life isn't supposed to be in jeopardy because of a minor infraction or traffic violation.  The police are not supposed to be using aggression and violence up to less-than lethal and/or lethal force when there is no threat to them or anyone else.  This is the very reason so many see siccing the police on someone as racial aggression because it's the last "legal" form of violence that can be wielded against non-whites.


Checking taillights (and brake lights) can be done in parking lots, by backing into a parking spot. Then you look in the glass windows of the building behind you (using it like a mirror), driving out slowly and then braking.

You can look behind you, or just use your rear view mirrors.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > So, as long as someone criticizes another group without maintaining his/her own group is superior, he/she is not racist?
> ...


You make it unclear.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's those like you. For I'm not declaring that blacks are superior to whites.  But you think whites are superior to blacks. You borrowed a post from stormfront about black privilege and how many times have you posted it here? 4-5? You were too scared to show the link as required by the rules because you knew it was from stormfront. Stormfront is a racist forum. Case closed.
> ...



Stormfront is hardly credible and you' visit there plenty.. By rules you are required to post the author and link since that's not your writing. As to your last line, your posts show that.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> "Stromfront" is a contemptible affront to the entire human race. It is a monument to all that is wrong intellectually. It should not be repressed; it should be held up clearly as imbecilic garbage and how to recognize such.


I know nothing of it, but generally, I don't accept critiques that don't present links to back them up.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Stormfront is hardly credible and you' visit there plenty.. By rules you are required to post the author and link since that's not your writing. As to your last line, your posts show that.


As I said, I've never looked at Stromfront, and had no idea where this article came from.  As far as my posts are concerned, you just made an accusation, without presenting a shred of evidence.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

This is a RACIST thread.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > And for some strange reason so many of you think that it's rational and reasonable for any one of us to suddenly be thrust into a life and death situation because, for example, one of your rear lights goes out and because you rarely see the back of your vehicle with the lights on, you're unaware of this fact.  This is a level of ignorance that goes beyond just being crazy but what's even crazier is that so many people think that this is rightfully how it should be.
> ...



Stop making excuses for cops murdering blacks. If this was reversed and the majority of those killed by police were white and the cops doing most of the killing were black we wouldn't be reading all this self help bullshit.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > "Stromfront" is a contemptible affront to the entire human race. It is a monument to all that is wrong intellectually. It should not be repressed; it should be held up clearly as imbecilic garbage and how to recognize such.
> ...


The post was a statement, a view. Of course there is no link. Having once looked (by accident, oddly enough) at the site, this poster quickly realized the oozing puss of this pimple on the human body politic.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormfront is hardly credible and you' visit there plenty.. By rules you are required to post the author and link since that's not your writing. As to your last line, your posts show that.
> ...



Yeah sure.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



I think that you are grown and that you know what a racist comment is


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> This is a RACIST thread.



No it's not.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you drive a Chrysler product, by any chance?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They make Dodges, too.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> It has been proven.
> 
> *18 Examples Of Racism In The Criminal Legal System*


I haven't even read this yet, but I wanted to highlight your comment because we haven't even yet delved into this aspect of how race based laws, court rulings, policies and procedures would naturally produce higher numbers for black Americans than whites, if in fact those numbers actually represent convictions (FBI Crime Statistics.

Another factor that is often left out is that there were specific criminal laws that applied to blacks but not to whites.  When you make more things unlawful for one group of individuals that are not unlawful for another group, of course the numbers are going to be higher for the group with more activities that are prohibited.  Additionally, practices of discretionary enforcement will also skew the results.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> What is a definition of "racist"?


*Definition of racism*
1 *: *a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 a *: *a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles 
b *: *a political or social system founded on racism
3 *: *racial prejudice or discrimination​
"The term _white supremacy_ is used in academic studies of racial power to denote a system of structural or societal racism which privileges white people over others, regardless of the presence or the absence of racial hatred. White racial advantages occur at both a collective and an individual level (_ceteris paribus_, i. e., when individuals are compared that do not relevantly differ except in ethnicity). Legal scholar Frances Lee Ansley explains this definition as follows:

By "white supremacy" I do not mean to allude only to the self-conscious racism of white supremacist hate groups. I refer instead to *a political, economic and cultural system in which whites overwhelmingly control power and material resources, conscious and unconscious ideas of white superiority and entitlement are widespread, and relations of white dominance and non-white subordination are daily reenacted across a broad array of institutions and social settings*.[31][32]"
White supremacy - Wikipedia​


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



LOL! That was a good one, but the fact is I didn't dodge anything. If you are grown you know what a racist comment is and another person should not have to explain it to you.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


...but you cant prove me wrong with actual evidence. If you cant come up with 3 fucking examples, then youve got nothing. Youre believing shit that you made up in your own head.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > What is a definition of "racist"?
> ...


Thank you. This definition is why IM2's posts are racist.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Stop making excuses for cops murdering blacks. If this was reversed and the majority of those killed by police were white and the cops doing most of the killing were black we wouldn't be reading all this self help bullshit.



Don't tell me what to do, asshole!  I'll say whatever the fuck I choose to say, and if you don't like it, you can kiss my ass.

Cops are not murdering blacks. That's nothing but Obama/Sharpton hype BS, designed to gin up Democrat votes, and you know it.  You're not doing anything in this forum except making a fool out of yourself.

As for the brake light post....you're welcome.​


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yeah sure.


Well at least you admitted that you  made an accusation, without presenting a shred of evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure.
> ...



I've said you are a racist and you are a racist. There is plenty of evidence,.like your black privilegee bullshit.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Stormfront is hardly credible


If the Black Privilege post I posted, originally came from Stormfront, then I'd say Stromfront is one of the MOST CREDIBLE websites in existence. Very high accuracy.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I've said you are a racist and you are a racist. There is plenty of evidence,.like your black privilegee bullshit.


I've said you are a racist, and *you are a racist*. There is plenty of evidence,.like your denial of the accurate, spot-on black privilege post.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've said you are a racist and you are a racist. There is plenty of evidence,.like your black privilegee bullshit.
> ...



Don't make me go find al your racist comments. You can't say the same.

_Blacks can never be racist. Whites are always racist, even if they don't try to be.
Blacks get to play the race card. Whites don't.
_
Whites have played the race card since July 4th, 1776, And there are scotus cases decided by whites using the race card. Whites played the race card in determining citizenship. The race card has been a staple of white American existence.

_Blacks have the right to take pride in their race. Whites don't.
_
Another lie. The claim by those like you is that America is a white country. Whites have determined that the white race represents all that's American. So whites have ample opportunities they use to take pride in their race. This is an example of how whites like you play the race card. I could take this piece of racist crap and rip it up point by point so when I say you are a racist, this claim of so called black privilege produced by a white supremacist that you copied is an example of your racism. And that's just one thing.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Don't make me go find al your racist comments. You can't say the same.
> 
> _Blacks can never be racist. Whites are always racist, even if they don't try to be.
> Blacks get to play the race card. Whites don't.
> ...


Maybe you flunked English grammar.  Notice how I speak in the present and then you try to refute it, by bringing up the distant past (history).  Nice try.  

As for your second babbling paragraph, first, I should say that everyone in this forum knows that I am not 100% white, but am Central American Hispanic (50%) and speak fluent Spanish.  As such, I'm eligible for racist Affirmative Action benefits, but unlike you and other low-life losers, I have never filled out an AA questionnaire, and I would never lower myself to do that.

This paper of Black Privilege is spot-on CORRECT, and you know it, and it blows your whole racist BS platform to pieces, and that's why you're so up in arms against it.  As my old psychology professor once said >> _"the #1 cause of hostility is FEAR."  
_
Fact is, you're scared to death of that Black Privilege article, because you know it's 100% true, and so does everyone else, black, white, or whatever.  And to see people coming out of the darkness, and telling it like it is, terrifies you as a fundamental threat to your black privilege condition.  You're shitting in your pants.  I love it.  

As for "find" ?  One need not find your racist comments.  Every word out of your mouth is racist.  It might be hard to find you saying something that is NOT racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me go find al your racist comments. You can't say the same.
> ...



I've said nothing racist. I have nothing to fear from your claim of back privilege.

*‘Black Privilege’ Is Nothing More Than a Figment of the White Imagination*

Lately the term Black privilege has become increasingly popular in the world of intellectual conservatism. Black privilege is the concept that there is a set of societal advantages that people of color benefit from, to which other people (pronounced "wīt-pee-pull") don't have access.

Of all the benefits of Black privilege, perhaps the most offered example is the hypothesis that Black people get to be racist. They get to say anything they want about White people. They get to have Historically Black Colleges and Universities exclusively for Black people. They get to go to meetings with the NAACP. They even get their own TV network. The entire theory of Black privilege rests on the premise that there are certain things White people can’t do, therefore it is must be privilege. Their familiar refrain always begins with, “If White people did that…”

I* used to play a game with myself. You should try it sometime. There are only two steps:

 1.     Take your remote control and start at a random channel.

 2.     Keep hitting the “up channel” button until you arrive on a channel with a Black person who is not playing sports, singing or rapping.*

That’s why BET exists. That’s why there is a BET awards. That’s why there are HBCUs. That’s why there is a NAACP or Black Lives Matter movement. If Black people held their collective breath waiting for America to fight for, educate or award them, we would have long perished from asphyxiation.

*Maybe Black privilege is a real thing. Maybe there are minor advantages to being Black that white people can’t take advantage of. But if we put BET, Black Lives Matter, HBCUs and Jesse Williams in a pile, and offered it to the Black privilege hypothesizers in exchange for:*

* All the presidents until 7 year ago.*
* 99% of every Supreme court justice in the history of America*
* 99% of every congressman and senator ever elected to office*
* Every measurable social, economic and political advantage*
* A majority presence in every educational institution*
* Every statistical legal advantage in the justice system*
* A wide advantage in employment statistics, pay statistics and advancement statistics even among those equally educated*
* Ownership of almost every television network, movie studio and major media outlet*
*


 Do you think anyone would make the trade?*

In fact, what Jesse Williams speech exposed was the opposite of Black privilege. It reveals that even on a night when 965 other channels offer everything from _Game of Thrones_ to college baseball…

Even during a time when the nominees for President from both political parties have alternately referred to Black people as “superpredators” and “thugs…”

Even while every other week another police officer is either not charged or acquitted after pumping bullets into a Black body…

Some people _still _can’t bear to see us smiling.

Black privilege is a myth.

*It is really just White privileged people lamenting whenever there is one thing they can’t get in on, contain or control. It’s like driving through an empty parking lot and complaining because you don’t get to park in the handicap spot. It is insidious greed. It is  racism—because no one ever asks why country music, comedians or Christians get their own tv networks and awards shows. Just Black people.*

*And to be clear, if White people felt this way, or wrote this, or said what Jesse Williams said the other night we wouldn’t need the BET Awards.
*
‘Black Privilege’ Is Nothing More Than a Figment of the White Imagination - EBONY

You're a joke.


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Isn't it a privilege for blacks to live in the US?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 6, 2018)

Any human has the right, if the word "right" has any meaning at all, to exist anywhere on earth, or off earth for that matter. It is not a privilege to exist. That is inherent in existence itself, in the nature of life.
Saying "all G type people are the same" is bigotry concerning whatever G type humans are. When, in a context, "G type people" are identified by skin tone, that is racist in current American English Language. The link is in your brain; any American here knows it. Or, go ahead and pretend you don't; changes nothing. Point is, saying, "Blacks are lazy welfare recipients" is racist because if says that every identifiable member of that group fits that description, and it is an insult. Saying "Chinese are intelligent" is not racist, just incorrect. It is a positive attribution. 
So, someone saying "Whites are racist" is a racist statement.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> As for your second babbling paragraph, first, I should say that everyone in this forum knows that I am not 100% white, but am Central American Hispanic (50%) and speak fluent Spanish. As such, I'm eligible for racist Affirmative Action benefits, but unlike you and other low-life losers, I have never filled out an AA questionnaire, and I would never lower myself to do that.


So you ARE the guy who said that you get discriminated against because you're white, but in actually you're Hispanic.  And that you've only had 3 job interviews in your life and that you were forced from grad school by some black "affirmative action" students, had to abandon your dream of becoming a city planner and as a result you had to take a job in the computer industry (but not one of the good ones) making minimum wage (you said $11.00/hr which I took to mean minimum wage because that's what the current minimum wage is in California) and now you don't have adequate retirement benefits?

Did I get it all?  Or was that Ray from Cleveland?

Oh, and irrespective of your racial makeup, based *solely *on the comments you've posted here and elsewhere on USMessageBoard, you have all the traits of a racist - you know that whole white or Hispanic supremacist looking down on blacks folks thing going on.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I've said nothing racist. I have nothing to fear from your claim of back privilege.
> 
> *‘Black Privilege’ Is Nothing More Than a Figment of the White Imagination*
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, you publish a lot of good works but THIS has to be my all time favorite, at least for today.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> So, someone saying "Whites are racist" is a racist statement.


So why is the statement whites are racist not incorrect as opposed to it being racist?  

If a person takes it upon himself to speak on behalf of the white race, or in the case below for the state of Texas, is it unreasonable to attribute his stated beliefs to the entire white race within the state?  I mean when a person tells you this and then implements it by passing these white supremacist beliefs into law, do you at least understand where some of the consternation with members of the white race originated?  

There are apparently, still people in this country who hold this same opinion.  I don't know about other black people but when I hear Donald Trump talking about taking "our country back" and "making America Great Again" to me it sounds like a desire to return to the days when blacks could be whipped or worse with no legal repercussions.

We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, *were established exclusively by the white race, for themselves and their posterity*; that *the African race *had no agency in their establishment; that *they were rightfully held and regarded as an inferior and dependent race*, and *in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable*.

That *in this free government all white men are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights*; *that the servitude of the African race*, as existing in these States, is mutually beneficial to both bond and free, and *is abundantly authorized and justified by the experience of mankind*, and *the revealed will of the Almighty Creator*, as recognized by all Christian nations; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding States.
DECLARATION OF CAUSES: February 2, 1861 A declaration of the causes which impel the State of Texas to secede from the Federal Union. | TSLAC​


----------



## Godboy (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've said nothing racist. I have nothing to fear from your claim of back privilege.
> ...


I think its cute how you two racists are getting along so well. Maybe you can turn your racism into a duo act. Just a thought.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> You avoid the real discussion and all this you posted is evidence.


No, you have avoided discussing the facts I provided,
because you have YET to even acknowledge those facts!

I didn't avoid discussing blacks getting killed by white cops,
I provided data, for cop related deaths since 2016.

Every year, more white people 
have been killed by cops, than any other race

Not only, have you avoided addressing that data,
but, you have avoided addressing the fact,
that, hundreds of blacks are killed by blacks.

Yesterday, I was given a citation, by a black cop
for smoking on CTA property, while his black partner,
told the black guy, who was also smoking, a few steps from me,
to move further down the street to smoke.

When the cop asked me for my ID, I complied
When I saw what his partner did, I kept my mouth shut

See, racism doesn't discriminate,
because every race has its racist.

You claim there is no such thing as 'the race card',
and that term is only used by those who are racist
or, believe the same things they do....

Yet, you use the race card to argue,
what data doesn't support,...
and avoid addressing, what the data reveals.

You're fixated on something that doesn't happen often
but, could care less about what is happening every fucking day


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The standard white racist argument always uses Chicago. But that's generally an argument that has no facts.
> 
> *Chicago officials laud 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence*
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> The standard white racist argument always uses Chicago. But that's generally an argument that has no facts.


Bitch, I live on the Southwest side of Chicago

I'm not a racist and I know what I'm talking about

The shit you posted doesn't mean squat...
Ocassional spasms of violence, my ass!

Maybe they'd like to refer to last year's numbers
instead of the 3rd worst year on record

Rahm is running for re-election

Year to Date:
Shot & Killed: *178*
Shot & Wounded: *927*
Total Shot: *1105*
Total Homicides: *213*

Gee, thank God the gun violence is declining, huh

So many ******* have killed each other, it only makes sense
that violence, while still high, seems to be declining...
THE THUGS KILL THEMSELVES OFF LEFT AND RIGHT

Things will pick up, as their spawn gets older
Ghetto welfare, thug mentality, baby momma, way of life

Those are the facts!

(Modified banned word edited)


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I've said nothing racist. I have nothing to fear from your claim of back privilege.
> 
> *‘Black Privilege’ Is Nothing More Than a Figment of the White Imagination*
> 
> ...


1.  About every word out of your mouth is racist.

2.  There you go yammering about HISTORY again.  You remind of PBS and all their old black & white footages, they constantly reel off at us of 1950s civil rights marches, and sit-ins.  Hey if you cant find anything to crab about in the 21st century,just go back t the 1950s, and dump a ton of that on the black public.  That ought to b good enough to get them riled up enough to vote Democrat, doncha think ?

3.  "_Every measurable social, economic and political advantage"_ ?  Wow. Have you been drinking ?  The measurable social, economic and political advantages are on the side of the RECIPIENTS/beneficiaries (blacks) of Affirmative Action discrimination, not the VICTIMS (whites)

4.  If whites have a majority pre


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> * A majority presence in every educational institution*
> * Every statistical legal advantage in the justice system*
> * A wide advantage in employment statistics, pay statistics and advancement statistics even among those equally educated*
> * Ownership of almost every television network, movie studio and major media outlet*
> ...



4.  If there's a "majority presence in every educational institution", well maybe that's because that majority is just that -a majority in the population (+ the fact that whites are more studious than blacks, study harder and get better grades)

5.  A "wide advantage in employment statistics" for the ones (whites) who are being discriminated against in job hiring by AA.  Well, that's understandable, since whites are the ones who actually show up to apply for the job, while blacks are sleeping till noon, and then pushing drugs, robbing convenience stores, burglarizing houses, pimping and prostituting.  As for all those "statistics you mention, you need not bother presenting a source.  Liberal sources are the JOKE you were talking about.

6.  If whites did own every television network, movie studio and major media outlet, so what ?  Blacks still get coddled in the movies and TV shows, made to look like the good guys and cool and smart, while whites are played down as dumb, lame and dishonest.

7.  Not one presidential candidate ever referred to black people as “superpredators” and “thugs. They didn't say that.  YOU said that - more of your scatterbrained racism.

8.  Police officers get not charges or acquitted after shooting/killing a black person, is because they shot in self-defense.  Case after case, show a black guy (Terrence Crutcher, Laquan McDonald, Michael Brown, etc) either attacking a cop, or failing to keep his hands visible & empty.  Many of these guys get shot because they were stupid or ignorant.  I blame education system liberals who are clueless on guns and law enforcement.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *no one ever asks why country music, comedians or Christians get their own tv networks and awards shows. Just Black people.*


And no one asks why blacks get their own caucus in the congress, and their own civil rights organizations (ex NAACP, BLM).  As for TV networks, blacks have one, and there are MANY, MANY blacks on TV shows of all kinds (news, political talk, oodles of commercials, sitcoms (Benson, Good Times, Jeffersons, etc), Jimmy Fallon's entire band, cop shows (Without a Trace), military shows (Seal Team, The Brave), etc.

And since the grossly underreported subject of Black Privilege is being brought up again, well here it is >>

In America, Black privilege manifests itself in numerous forms, with the following deranged mindsets:

1. Blacks have the right to take pride in their race. Whites don't.

2. Blacks can never be racist. Whites are always racist, even if they don't try to be.

3. Blacks get to play the race card. Whites don't.

4. Blacks never have to feel guilty about being black. Whites are trained to feel guilty about being white.

5. Blacks have the right to make blacks only organizations like the Black Student Union and the Congressional Black Caucus. Whites don't.

6. Blacks have the right to never take responsibility for their own actions. Anything bad which happens to a black person can be blamed on racism or white people. Whites have to take responsibility and apologize for their actions.

7. Rich black people have a right to be rich. Rich white people don't.

8. Black people have the right to demonize white people. White people don't have the right to demonize black people.

9. Black people are excused when they are prejudiced against white people. White people are never excused for prejudice against black people.

10. Black people are a "protected class." White people are not.

11. Violent crimes by whites on blacks are "hate crimes." Violent crimes by blacks on whites are just "random" crimes.

12. Blacks have the right to Affirmative Action and minority set-asides. Whites have to earn their positions.

13. Blacks are "cool." Whites are "squares" and "rednecks."

14. Blacks have the right to say words like "******," which whites are never allowed to use. They have the right to incessantly repeat the word "******" in front of white people, to intimidate them and keep them in their place.

15. Blacks can make the most racially insensitive comments and, more often than not, no one blinks twice. They are allowed to insult others without repercussion.

16. Blacks can spend their rent money on designer handbags and then complain about how they don’t have the same economic opportunities as everyone else. And they get away with it.

17. Black men are sexual supermen. White men are sexually inadequate. Black men have huge penises. White men have small, inadequate penises.

18. Blacks have "civil rights". Whites don't.

19. Blacks are in prison because of racism. Whites are in prison because they're criminals.

20. Black jury members have the right to acquit criminals, if they're black.

21. Blacks have the right to put a halt to any policy, statement, symbol, statistic, outcome, word or expression they find offensive. Whites have no such rights.

22. Blacks are morally superior to whites.

23. "[Blacks] enjoy cultural cache around the world as victors over oppression and the hard reality of what that looks like at this point in world history. The music that they enjoy, the clothes that they wear, their very mannerisms carry a certain amount of gravitas."

24. Blacks can assign collective racial guilt to "you white folks." White people cannot do the reverse because that would be racist.

25. White people everywhere, and at all times, bear guilt for the crimes of a minority of white people in the past (e.g., slave owners, Adolf Hitler). Making blacks bear guilt, as a race, for the despicable crimes of their criminal minority is stereotyping, racist, and an insult to reason; after all, no one should ever be blamed for the acts of some unrelated person.

26. Blacks have "black culture." Whites are not allowed to have white culture.

27. African-American studies is a celebration of blackness and black culture.

28. Whiteness studies is a demonization of white people and white culture.

29. White people need to undergo diversity/sensitivity training. Black people don't.
"... any generalization--favorable or unfavorable--about any minority that someone does not like is by definition "racist" and deserves to be suppressed--as long as it is said by a white person. Black diversity consultants, in contrast, can parade, without a shred of empirical evidence, the grossest racial and ethnic stereotypes with virtual impunity."

30. It's racist to point out racism by blacks. It's never racist to point out racism by whites.

31. Whites have to walk on eggshells around blacks. Blacks don't give a shit what whites think.

32. Blacks have the right to riot and commit violent acts in response to perceived grievances. White people have to obey the law at all times.

33. Blacks have the right to never be portrayed as criminals or lowlifes in films or on TV. Bad guys on the screen must always be White.

34. Blacks have the right to never be ridiculed, mocked, belittled or laughed at. Whites have no such right.

35. Black criminals have the right to have their race censored in media reports.
Facts which cause blacks embarrassment or cast them in a bad light must be suppressed. Facts which cause whites embarrassment or cast them in a bad light are reported as is.

36. Blacks can silence and intimidate whites by calling them racist. Whites can't silence and intimidate blacks because that would be racist.

37. Forcing whitey to apologize shows black power and clout. Whites can never force blacks to apologize because that would constitute a lynching.

38. Whites are held to a system of 'sensitivity' requirements that do not apply to blacks.

39. "Whites are monitored, pestered, and punished for preposterous reasons--for a look, for an innocent word, for wearing a T-shirt, for expressing a plausible argument--but blacks can say almost anything with perfect impunity."

40. "In discussions of race between black people and white people the conscious black person is always right; is always the ultimate authority on questions having to do with race and racism; must always be regarded as the ‘injured party,’ or the oppressed. . . . [Whites] cannot possibly be expected to be objective about questions of race."

41. Blacks may work for explicitly racial goals but whites may not.

42. Blacks are permitted to notice race. Whites are not.

43. "It is quite acceptable for either party to explicitly go after the black, Hispanic, or even the Jewish vote. In fact both parties gain an indispensable moral authority by doing so. But it is absolutely verboten for either party, or any white candidate, to appeal to whites as a racial identity group. Racial identity is simply forbidden to whites in America and across the entire Western world. Black children today are hammered with the idea of racial identity and pride, yet racial pride in whites constitutes a grave evil. Say 'I'm white and I'm proud' and you are a National Socialist, White Nationalist, or some other derogatory description."

44. A black who punches a White person is a hero standing up to oppression. A White person who punches a black is a racist.

45. It can be publicly admitted that blacks are superior to Whites in certain pursuits (i.e. basketball). It can never be publicly admitted that Whites are superior to blacks in other pursuits (i.e. winning Nobel prizes in science).

46. When blacks are overrepresented in a desirable field, it is due to their abilities. When Whites are overrepresented in a desirable field, it is due to racism. When blacks are overrepresented in an undesirable field, it is due to racism. When Whites are overrepresented in an undesirable field, it is their own fault.
Most African countries are made up almost entirely of blacks, and have some of the world's highest birth rates. Most European countries consist of White people having to live alongside blacks and other non-whites, and have some of the world's lowest birth rates.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *no one ever asks why country music, comedians or Christians get their own tv networks and awards shows. Just Black people.*
> ...



Stop crying.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Stop crying.


I was still posting when you posted this. So now you can go back to Post 86, and read the rest of that post.   

And you're the one who's been doing the crying - that entre post I've been responding to.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've said nothing racist. I have nothing to fear from your claim of back privilege.
> ...



Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. We've been over that.

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop crying.
> ...



Stop crying.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. We've been over that.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> ...


I've said 1000 times in this forum, that AA has oppressed whites for over* FIFTY* YEARS.  And what happened before the AA age, DOES NOT have any effect on the present. Just about zero.  Sorry to rain on your parade, Mr History.

It's NOT "_something we live in right now"_ AFFIRMATIVE ACTION IS WHAT WE LIVE IN RIGHT NOW.   Malicious, Immoral, Racist discrimination favoring blacks, at the the expense of whites, and you support it - more proof of your racism.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites here just can't face the fact they get special rights and preferences others don't.



You've been on welfare too long.
There ARE some white racists cops.  That's true.
And there are some BLACK racist cops.
And there are some HISPANIC racist cops.
And there are some CHINESE racist cops.

If you think whites are never harassed by "bad" white cops just because they are also white, you're dead wrong.
Maybe you're confusing BAD COPS with RACIST COPS.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Actually,

*Chicago officials laud 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence
*
It seemed a typical month in the nation's third largest city.

A 15-year-old boy returning home from a elite Chicago prep school suffered a graze wound to the head early last month when a stray bullet pierced the window of a city bus, police said.

An agent with the US Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms was shot in the face while working on a newly created task force combating gun trafficking.

The mother of a 19-year-old college student made an emotional appeal for a citywide ceasefire on Mother's Day weekend after her daughter was shot at a party.

The occasional spasms of violence, though, are not keeping Chicago officials from lauding the 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence in a city frequently targeted by President Donald Trump as a symbol of rampant crime. 

"This is a Trump-free zone," Mayor Rahm Emanuel told CNN this week. "We have facts. What matters ... is what happens on the street."

The city has had 52 fewer murders and 229 fewer shootings through the end of May -- a 21% drop in both categories -- compared to the first five months of 2017, according to the Chicago Police Department.

May alone saw a 21% decline in murders compared to last year -- from 58 to 46 -- along with a 5% drop in shooting incidents, police said.

So far this year, Chicago has had 500 fewer shooting victims than the same period in 2016, police said.

Chicago officials laud 15th consecutive month of declining gun violence


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. We've been over that.
> ...



No one gives a fuck what you say. The facts say different. The unemployment rate is 3.9 percent. For whites it's lower than that.  Where is the oppression bitch? It doesn't exist. 

The past does have an effect on the present and the only reason why you don' t want to discuss it is because it kills your lie. So stop crying about shit that doesn't happen.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So you ARE the guy who said that you get discriminated against because you're white, but in actually you're Hispanic.  And that you've only had 3 job interviews in your life and that you were forced from grad school by some black "affirmative action" students, had to abandon your dream of becoming a city planner and as a result you had to take a job in the computer industry (but not one of the good ones) making minimum wage (you said $11.00/hr which I took to mean minimum wage because that's what the current minimum wage is in California) and now you don't have adequate retirement benefits?
> 
> Did I get it all?  Or was that Ray from Cleveland?
> 
> Oh, and irrespective of your racial makeup, based *solely *on the comments you've posted here and elsewhere on USMessageBoard, you have all the traits of a racist - you know that whole white or Hispanic supremacist looking down on blacks folks thing going on.


When you can get a post right, instead of the downpour of errors you just posted, come back and try again. I'm not going to correct all the mistakes of your wild and irresponsible mess that you call posting. That's for you to do.

As for you calling me a racist, that gives you another job to do here.  Come up with one shred of evidence to back up that assinine claim.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oh my gosh, you publish a lot of good works but THIS has to be my all time favorite, at least for today.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Maybe it looked good to you until I made mincemeat out of it.    Putting IM2's dopey posts in the trash, has become my routine job around here.  Oh well, ..somebody's got to do it I guess.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites here just can't face the fact they get special rights and preferences others don't.
> ...



I've been on welfare exactly zero days. Whites have gotten preferences, special treatment and protected status for now 242 years coming up in July 4th. So when you can show me that unarmed whites doing nothing are killed by black, Chinese, and Hispanic cops in the same number as white cops are doing, let me know.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No one gives a fuck what you say. The facts say different. The unemployment rate is 3.9 percent. For whites it's lower than that.  Where is the oppression bitch? It doesn't exist.
> 
> The past does have an effect on the present and the only reason why you don' t want to discuss it is because it kills your lie. So stop crying about shit that doesn't happen.


But we know ONE PERSON who _"gives a fuck"_ what I say >> YOU.

And we know that, because every time I post, you reply to me.  You don't say much because frankly, you're not too adept at this forum posting thing, but you sure are paying a lot of attention.

Damn, you get dumber and dumber with every passing post.  The black unemployment rate is at an ALL-TIME LOW right now.  And if whites are employed more, it's because they're not too lazy to get in the morning and go out and get a job.  A REAL job (not pushing, prostituting & pimping)

As for the past & present, you want to talk about the past because that's when blacks had it tough.  But now it's the opposite. You get preference in Affirmative Action (since the 1960s).  Since then, it's the whites who are the victims.

Babbling about the past of slavery & Jim Crow helps you to avoid the truth about the present and past 50 years.  You can keep on babbling, but you're not fooling anybody.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I've been on welfare exactly zero days. Whites have gotten preferences, special treatment and protected status for now 242 years coming up in July 4th. So when you can show me that unarmed whites doing nothing are killed by black, Chinese, and Hispanic cops in the same number as white cops are doing, let me know.


*FALSE!  *It is BLACKS who have gotten _"preferences, special treatment and protected status"_ from Affirmative Action, over the past 50 years.

And "unarmed" is not the point of the police shootings.  No one whose hands are not visible, can be considered unarmed.  When dumb suspects allow their hands to go out of sight, they make themselves a threat to the cop.  You hide your hands, you die.  Period (black, white, or green)


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on welfare exactly zero days. Whites have gotten preferences, special treatment and protected status for now 242 years coming up in July 4th. So when you can show me that unarmed whites doing nothing are killed by black, Chinese, and Hispanic cops in the same number as white cops are doing, let me know.
> ...



Nothing you say here is correct.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There are MANY black people on welfare who dont ever want a job. Quit blaming lazy black culture on white people.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No one gives a fuck what you say. The facts say different. The unemployment rate is 3.9 percent. For whites it's lower than that.  Where is the oppression bitch? It doesn't exist.
> ...



*"And if whites are employed more, it's because they're not too lazy to get in the morning and go out and get a job.  A REAL job (not pushing, prostituting & pimping)"
*
And here we have an excellent example your racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Did you get past 6th grade?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Nothing you say here is correct.


When you come with a response containing reasons and substance, let us know, OK ?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *"And if whites are employed more, it's because they're not too lazy to get in the morning and go out and get a job.  A REAL job (not pushing, prostituting & pimping)"
> *
> And here we have an excellent example your racism.


Not racism. It is FACT.  TRUTH.  REALITY.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The standard white racist argument always uses Chicago. But that's generally an argument that has no facts.
> ...



No you are a racist and you don't know shit.





*Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests*

For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).

In the last 20 years in particular, the FBI reports, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).

For example, FBI clearance and arrest tabulations now indicate black youths under age 18 account for just 2% of the nation’s homicides. See if you can find that vital perspective in any politician, expert, or major-media commentary.

Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing you say here is correct.
> ...



That's what YOU need to do.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Omg... really

2013...10-17 yrs old


Raise the age group, jump to 2017 and get back to us!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I cited Chicago 2018. Th UCR for 2017 hasn't been published but in 2016 whites over 18 lead the country in arrests for violent crime and property crime.

2016 Crime Statistics Released — FBI

Persons Arrested

Face the truth thats how you keep it real. You keep fake news.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> When you can get a post right, instead of the downpour of errors you just posted, come back and try again. I'm not going to correct all the mistakes of your wild and irresponsible mess that you call posting. That's for you to do.


On April 8th you posted the following comment to the Affirmative action, helpful or harmful thread



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > In the end, all my college time and work was for naught. I never got hired to any job that required a college (even bachelor) degree. I had only 3 interviews in 32 years, and the most money I ever made was about $11/hour (in 2018 dollars)
> ...





protectionist said:


> As for you calling me a racist, that gives you another job to do here. Come up with one shred of evidence to back up that assinine claim.


Another poster here once made the comment to another poster than he believed him to be moreso ignorant than a racist.  Although a lot of people believe the word Ignorance to be derogatory term, it simply means being unaware of something or not being knowledgeable of a particular topic.  The thing is Ignorance can be cured with factual information so when people who might seem at first blush to be racist are presented with *factual information *(not opinion) and they then continue to make racists comments it may be inferred that they are indeed racist.

You and the others here have been presented with a plethora of factual information yet you continue to attack the messengers even taking things further and referring to us as racists simply because we keep presenting factual information in an attempt to counter the misconceptions, lies, etc. being spread about black people in general and us specifically.

You stated this 


protectionist said:


> 20. Black jury members have the right to acquit criminals, if they're black.


This process is called jury nullification and originated in the south by whites.  I have no knowledge of it being employed in any significant way by blacks

In 1955, two white men went on trial in Mississippi for the murder of Emmett Till, a black 14-year-old from Chicago who supposedly had been too friendly to a white woman. In the Jim Crow South, there was never much chance of conviction, and they were acquitted by a jury that deliberated for barely an hour. The two men, free of the danger of prosecution, later acknowledged their guilt. That case and many like it are worth keeping in mind in any consideration of the place of jury nullification in the criminal justice system.

Let there be no mistake about it, racist juries routinely failed to deliver justice in the Jim Crow South. And jury injustice sometimes happens today when, for example, juries acquit police caught on video brutalizing defenseless citizens.​


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oye vay...you keep it real

First off, get your links in order

Secondly...


IM2 said:


> in 2016 whites over 18 lead the country in arrests for violent crime and property crime


This has already been addressed

Those numbers represent the total population

But, when you consider that blacks 
only make up 12-14% of the population,
compared to 62-77% of the population being white
(depending on Hispanic/non Hispanic white figures)

The picture changes drastically, doesn't it

200-250 million whites
Vs. 30-32 million blacks

White men account for 69% of violent crime

Do the math, by race alone

Nice try, better luck next time


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> On April 8th you posted the following comment to the Affirmative action, helpful or harmful thread
> This doesn't' make sense.  What you learn in college shouldn't be for naught and will I understand obtaining one's degree is the goal and not achieving it hurts (i left college before I got my degree but eventually went back and completed) but your whole life should then end up with you only being able to earn minimum wage.
> 
> Our experiences are so different I can't even wrap my mind around this.  I thought you said you ended up working in the computer industry.  No one works for minimum wage in IT unless they are just entering the industry and even then they don't stay at minimum wage for long.
> ...


I haven't seen ANY information from you, or Mr. white-hater, to add to my bank of knowledge.  I've told both of you that the only racial discrimination of any significant magnitude, over the past 50 years is Affirmative Action discrimination against whites (and sometimes other races too), with blacks being the beneficiaries.

As beneficiaries of this social disease, you have no complaints. Only thing for you all to do is apologize and pay remittances$$$$$$$$$ to the whites you have caused hardship to, by pushing and supporting Affirmative Action.

I don't know why you have a problem with what I said previously. Everything I said is 100% true & accurate, I stand behind it 100%, and I say it again right now.  What cant you understand ?  I (et al) was forced to drop out of graduate school, because of the denial of financial aid (which was only given to blacks) - racial discrimination, pure & simple.

Why are you talking about minimum wage ? You yourself posted that I said I made $11/hour. That (in the 1980s) is a lot more than MW (which was $3.35/hour back then)  And the only reason I made more money, was because, after leaving college,  I took a vocational course (mechanical trades) to qualify for better jobs (in the computer industry)

LOL.  Pathetic how you fall for the dumbest line in America>> that AA questionnaire is just for statistics.  EARTH TO NVM:  AA is to give PREFERENCE to blacks over all other races.  The statistics line is a laughable red herring, designed to ward off criticism of AA discrimination. You're the first person I've heard actually believe it, and repeat it, since 1988.

Juries acquit police because those police shot people in SELF-DEFENSE, because those fools didn't keep their HANDS VISIBLE & EMPTY.  Dumbass liberal teachers, clueless about guns and law enforcement, don't teach kids how to act with police.  That's why these guys are getting shot.  Oh, so they're "unarmed" are they ? Well how the hell is the cop supposed to know that, when the suspect guy's hands disappear from view ?

You know how long it take to whip a gun out of a pocket or a car window, and fire it ?  About a 1/2 second.  Cop has a right to defend him/herself.  You let your hands disappear to a cop pointing  gun at you, and you are going to be shot, and probably die, as cops are rightfully trained to aim for center mass of the body (heart and lungs)

Also, there is no such thing as "unarmed".  Guys who have been shot by cops and referred to as "unarmed" by the media, have been found carrying ballpoint pens, golf balls, wearing belts, and standing next to golf ball size rocks on the ground (all DEADLY weapons).

PS - this post I'm responding to, was the worst mess I've ever seen.  Questions and quotes were mixed up all over the place.  You need to learn how to sort out your stuff, so we don't have to do it for you, in order to respond to you.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Oye vay...you keep it real
> 
> First off, get your links in order
> 
> ...


Nothing dumber than a black person talking about racial disparities regarding violent crime.  Blacks, by far, commit more violent crimes per capita, than any other race.  All these guys do is call attention to that.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> That's what YOU need to do.


 ........


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> In the last 20 years in particular, the FBI reports, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted:


The term use of the term_ "African-American" _to describe blacks, is incorrect. There is nothing "African" about blacks born and raised in America.  

The  correct word is "blacks"


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

Actually, NONE of those 76 people killed by police were_ "Unarmed"_.  There is only one true case of "Unarmed". >>>  the fetuses in the womb.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 7, 2018)

williepete said:


> I read this yesterday and this line caught my attention:
> 
> _“Black interactions with police can too easily lead to trauma or death. In many situations, calling the police on a black person can be like tossing a grenade at them.”
> _
> Cooperate and comply with reasonable police requests for information and identification and you're on your way. Unless you are committing a crime. Then, there is a reason for you to be dealing with the consequences of your actions. The author seems to think blacks are unable to behave in a reasonable manner which I find quite odd and contrary to my own experience. I don't get this statement at all.


You hit 911 on your phone cops will show up no matter who you are. If you are bright you will only do this in the most extreme cases. In most cases you are much better off fixing your own problems. Intelegent people do not invite the courts into their life if at all possible!


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> You hit 911 on your phone cops will show up no matter who you are. If you are bright you will only do this in the most extreme cases. In most cases you are much better off fixing your own problems. Intelegent people do not invite the courts into their life if at all possible!


Sometimes it's possible to avoid 911. Other times not.  I agree though, it's best to avoid it if you can.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

This was when OBAMA was president.  Sharpton wouldn't go anywhere near Trump.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > You hit 911 on your phone cops will show up no matter who you are. If you are bright you will only do this in the most extreme cases. In most cases you are much better off fixing your own problems. Intelegent people do not invite the courts into their life if at all possible!
> ...


I have never had to use it. I always find away to take care of issues myself! Most the time with no blood shed nor any one going to jail!


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry West being 1-8 in the finals, winnings a finals MVP when he lost, being nicknamed “Mr. Clutch” and being the logo is PEAK white privilege.
> ...


 name one


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Cooperate and comply with reasonable police requests for information and identification and you're on your way. Unless you are committing a crime. Then, there is a reason for you to be dealing with the consequences of your actions. The author seems to think blacks are unable to behave in a reasonable manner which I find quite odd and contrary to my own experience. I don't get this statement at all.
> ...


Exactly. Especially when you have thugs with badges and guns who think like this one:

‘We Only Kill Black People,’ Police Officer Says During Traffic Stop


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on welfare exactly zero days. Whites have gotten preferences, special treatment and protected status for now 242 years coming up in July 4th. So when you can show me that unarmed whites doing nothing are killed by black, Chinese, and Hispanic cops in the same number as white cops are doing, let me know.
> ...



This guys hands were completely visible, and he was running away.

Ex-South Carolina cop who shot fleeing Walter Scott in the back sentenced to 20 years in prison


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


>


If you claim to be Hispanic and white, then what do you have to say about "hispanic privilege"?

21 Latino Organizations You Need to Know

According to this list, they are receiving preferential treatment as well. And there was never a civil rights movement necessary to protect their basic rights as citizens. 

And this list does not even include all of the damn Spanish speaking networks on television that come with most satellite services.

You need to STFU.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> I've told both of you that the only racial discrimination of any significant magnitude, over the past 50 years is Affirmative Action discrimination against whites (and sometimes other races too), with blacks being the beneficiaries.


What exactly do you believe that "telling us" things which are factually false is going to accomplish?  I've explained to you on more than one occasion that your opinion does not equal fact.  AND I've posted information from the United States Department of Labor which indicates that white women, not blacks have been the largest group of beneficiaries of Affirmative Action as well as close to 100 current race based Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) cases in which they prevailed, so even if you're too intellectually dishonest to accept my word for these facts you can always verify them for yourself by going directly to the source.



protectionist said:


> LOL. Pathetic how you fall for the dumbest line in America>> that AA questionnaire is just for statistics. EARTH TO NVM: AA is to give PREFERENCE to blacks over all other races. The statistics line is a laughable red herring, designed to ward off criticism of AA discrimination. You're the first person I've heard actually believe it, and repeat it, since 1988.


So either your reading comprehension skills leave a lot to be desired or you really are being willfully ignorant because I never said that the _purpose _of Affirmative Action "is just for statistics" I was commenting on why they ask for voluntarily provided  statistical information.  This is not something that I "fell" for, I've been working with data as a database software developer for 30 years and have had access to data in a multitude of different industries, including the ones which keep information on everyone living in the United States, government, law enforcement, employment, medical, cellular, mortgage/financial, etc.  I know of what I speak, unlike you who from the first comment in which I encountered you have done nothing but thrown a continuous pity party and anti-black tirade about how racists blacks and how affirmative action has ruined your life.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> You need to STFU.


Dude's coming unhinged...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to STFU.
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to STFU.
> ...


"Coming unhinged"? How about full on psychosis?
10 Symptoms of Psychosis - Page 2 of 10 - Facty Health


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> This guys hands were completely visible, and he was running away.
> 
> Ex-South Carolina cop who shot fleeing Walter Scott in the back sentenced to 20 years in prison


That was not a self-defense shooting. it was a "Fleeing Felon" shooting, which Michael Slager was IMPROPERLY arrested for, and convicted for,so that the local politicians could stay in good with the black voting majority.

Major injustice to Michael Slager who did his job as it was supposed to be done.

Fleeing felon rule - Wikipedia

Free Officer Michael Slager


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This guys hands were completely visible, and he was running away.
> ...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This guys hands were completely visible, and he was running away.
> ...



That's bullshit. For one thing he was not suspected of being a "felon in flight" he was pulled over for a malfunctioning tail light. Secondly  the investigation proved that this"officer" contradicted his own police report.  

The bastard should have gotten life in prison. Cops like him give good ones a bad name.

Of course you probably like seeing every black male in America either shot dead or locked up. 

You're a nut.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> If you claim to be Hispanic and white, then what do you have to say about "hispanic privilege"?
> 
> 21 Latino Organizations You Need to Know
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you're telling me to STFU, based on your post about Latino organizations., or preferential treatment.  I don't have anything whatsoever to do with any Latino organizations, or any preferential treatment.  And as I've said a thousand times, I have never lowered myself to fill out an affirmative action questionnaire, and would not accept racial preference if they forced it on me.

And when I was denied an assistantship in graduate school, I wasn't the only Hispanic who was denied.  3 others were also, as were 2 Asians.  Only 8 people got an assistantship.  All were black.

About the only connection I have with being Hispanic, is that it is in my genes, and I speak Spanish fluently, and have desde mil novacientos noventa y nueve. (since 1959).


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > If you claim to be Hispanic and white, then what do you have to say about "hispanic privilege"?
> ...



Nonsense and gibberish.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> That's bullshit. For one thing he was not suspected of being a "felon in flight" he was pulled over for a malfunctioning tail light. Secondly  the investigation proved that this"officer" contradicted his own police report.
> 
> The bastard should have gotten life in prison. Cops like him give good ones a bad name.
> 
> ...


He was 1) FLEEING, and he was 2) a FELON, because he just committed a felony, by fighting with a cop.   Whatever contradictions there were, are moot.  You don't convict a cop for doing his job as the law prescribes, just so you can keep cool with the voters (in this case, majority black).

Slager should not have spent one minute behind bars.  The politicians who conspired to put him there, maybe should/could have been arrested.

You assessment of me simply shows you're an idiot.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Nonsense and gibberish.


Come back when you can post something more than empty, ad hominem trash talk.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > That's bullshit. For one thing he was not suspected of being a "felon in flight" he was pulled over for a malfunctioning tail light. Secondly  the investigation proved that this"officer" contradicted his own police report.
> ...



Your warped reasoning makes you look  retarded.

The video was contradictory to what the murderer with a badge reported. Luckily an honest citizen with a concience filmed what happened and the murderer was convicted as he should have been. He is lucky for only getting 20 years.

And my "assessment" of you is fairly consistent with others who have read some of your hysterical rants.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So either your reading comprehension skills leave a lot to be desired or you really are being willfully ignorant because I never said that the _purpose _of Affirmative Action "is just for statistics" I was commenting on why they ask for voluntarily provided  statistical information.  This is not something that I "fell" for, I've been working with data as a database software developer for 30 years and have had access to data in a multitude of different industries, including the ones which keep information on everyone living in the United States, government, law enforcement, employment, medical, cellular, mortgage/financial, etc.  I know of what I speak, unlike you who from the first comment in which I encountered you have done nothing but thrown a continuous pity party and anti-black tirade about how racists blacks and how affirmative action has ruined your life.


I have refuted the white women ("largest group of beneficiaries of Affirmative Action") talking point dozens of times, for 5 years in this forum.  So once again, because you must be one of the few who never heard this, the white women who benefit from Affirmative Action, are a tiny % in comparison to the number of white victims of AA. >>

1,  White women do not always get AA preference. As it was in my graduate school, 5 white woman were denied assistantship (as were 6 minorities).  The ony ones who got the assistantship were blacks.

2.  The number of white women who get AA preference, is very small, compared to the number of white women victims >> daughters, wives, sisters, etc of white male victims, who are dependents of those white males.  Your illustrious DOL and EEOC stats don't touch upon that (as is typically the case with stats tossed around by liberals) Ho hum. Yawn****

Just the last paragraph here in which I refuted you again, tells me that NO, you don't know of what you speak, but you will know
now​, because I have just informed you of what you obviously had no clue.

One thing you should know is that "data" is only as good as how it is used. When it leaves out critical criterea (ex. white-males' female dependents), it is useless, and worse yet, it is often harmful by spreading false notions.

PS - I'm 72 years old, college educated, taught economics in college, and have been doing this for FIFTY years, so be careful who you try to pull rank on.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Your warped reasoning makes you look  retarded.
> 
> The video was contradictory to what the murderer with a badge reported. Luckily an honest citizen with a concience filmed what happened and the murderer was convicted as he should have been. He is lucky for only getting 20 years.
> 
> And my "assessment" of you is fairly consistent with others who have read some of your hysterical rants.



1.  What "reasoning" ?  The guy (Scott) fought with a cop. That makes him a felon.  He was fleeing. That makes him a fleeing felon.  Law says cop should shoot him to protect others (the community).  Not rocket science.  Not philosophy.

2.  Your little "contradictory" avenue is going nowhere.  Slager didn't get 20 years from contradictions.  He was locked up for the shooting (which was legal, but heavily POLITICAL)  Simple as that.

3.  As for your feeble attempt to recruit the USMB membership against me, let's note I've been in this forum a year less than you, and I have almost twice as many thanks received than you have.  They don't list agrees and winners, but I get a dozen or more of them every day.

4.  I'm as calm as can be.  You're the one who sounds_ "hysterical".  _


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> One thing you should know is that "data" is only as good as how it is used. When it leaves out critical criterea (ex. white-males' female dependents), it is useless, and worse yet, it is often harmful by spreading false notions.


So you honestly think that you're telling me something that I don't already know as a Microsoft certified professional software developer who specializes in database design and development?


protectionist said:


> PS - I'm 72 years old, college educated, taught economics in college, and have been doing this for FIFTY years, so be careful who you try to pull rank on.


Be careful?  Of you?  Why?  You're not the only person here who is college educated or an educator and besides your numbers as well as your story don't add up, they rarely have.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> 1. What "reasoning" ? The guy (Scott) fought with a cop. That makes him a felon. He was fleeing. That makes him a fleeing felon. Law says cop should shoot him to protect others (the community). Not rocket science. Not philosophy.
> 
> 2. Your little "contradictory" avenue is going nowhere. Slager didn't get 20 years from contradictions. He was locked up for the shooting (which was legal, but heavily POLITICAL) Simple as that.
> 
> 3. As for your feeble attempt to recruit the USMB membership against me, let's note I've been in this forum a year less than you, and I have almost twice as many thanks received than you have. They don't list agrees and winners, but I get a dozen or more of them every day.


I highlighter the pertinent parts in *RED* for you

Fleeing felon rule - Wikipedia

Under U.S. law the fleeing felon rule was limited in 1985 to non-lethal force in most cases by _Tennessee v. Garner,_ 471 U.S. 1. The justices held that deadly force "may not be used unless necessary to prevent the escape and the officer has probable cause to believe that the suspect poses a significant threat of death or serious bodily harm to the officer or others."[2]


*A police officer may not seize an unarmed, ***nondangerous*** suspect by shooting him dead*...however...Where the officer has probable cause to believe that the suspect poses a threat of serious physical harm, either to the officer or to others, it is not constitutionally unreasonable to prevent escape by using deadly force.

— Justice Byron White, Tennessee v. Garner[3]​
*CAN POLICE OFFICERS SHOOT AT FLEEING INDIVIDUALS?*

Only in very narrow circumstances. A seminal *1985 Supreme Court case, Tennessee vs. Garner*, held that *the police may not shoot at a fleeing person unless the officer reasonably believes that the individual poses a significant physical danger to the officer or others in the community*. That means officers are expected to take other, less-deadly action during a foot or car pursuit unless the person being chased is seen as an immediate safety risk.

In other words, a police officer who fires at a fleeing man who a moment earlier murdered a convenience store clerk may have reasonable grounds to argue that the shooting was justified. But if that same robber never fired his own weapon, the officer would likely have a much harder argument.

"*You don't shoot fleeing felons*. *You apprehend them* unless there are exigent circumstances -- emergencies -- that require urgent police action to safeguard the community as a whole," said Greg Gilbertson, a police practices expert and criminal justice professor at Centralia College in Washington state.

Gilbertson said he thought the video of the shooting of Walter Scott in North Charleston, South Carolina, was "insane" given what he said was the apparent lack of justification.​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> 3. As for your feeble attempt to recruit the USMB membership against me, let's note I've been in this forum a year less than you, and I have almost twice as many thanks received than you have. They don't list agrees and winners, but I get a dozen or more of them every day.


Where has he done this, I'd love to see what he's alleged to have done.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So you honestly think that you're telling me something that I don't already know as a Microsoft certified professional software developer who specializes in database design and development?
> 
> Be careful?  Of you?  Why?  You're not the only person here who is college educated or an educator and besides your numbers as well as your story don't add up, they rarely have.


If you knew it, then why were you trying to get away with the false claim that white women as being the _"largest group of beneficiaries of Affirmative Action"  _Actually, when ALL white women are counted, the overwhelming majority of them are VICTIMS of AA, as you now are acknowledging ?

Yeah. be careful of ME.  Who knows more about this than you do, quite obviously.  No charge for the tutoring. My numbers and story DO add up, and if I hadn't mentioned about white mens' wives and daughters, you'd still be yammering about how great white women have it, wouldn't you ?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I highlighter the pertinent parts in *RED* for you
> 
> Fleeing felon rule - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know what Gilbertson has said. I know exactly what he said.  He's wrong.  There is what people go around saying, and there is THE LAW.

Rather than bore you to tears, as you're doing to me, let's *keep it simple*. FELON is fleeing. Of course his back is to the officer. Officer shoots to_ "prevent the escape and the officer has probable cause to believe that the suspect poses a significant threat of death or serious bodily harm to the officer* or others*"
_
*Simple as that*.  Deluging with piles of words, may work on some posters.  A few. LOL


----------



## protectionist (Jun 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Where has he done this, I'd love to see what he's alleged to have done.



Posted by KatSteve2012  >>>  _"And my "assessment" of you is fairly consistent with others who have read some of your hysterical rants."_  (Post # 143 in this thread)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> If you knew it, then why were you trying to get away with the false claim that white women as being the _"largest group of beneficiaries of Affirmative Action" _Actually, when ALL white women are counted, the overwhelming majority of them are VICTIMS of AA, as you now are acknowledging ?


You are so intellectually dishonest (or bereft) it's pathetic.  

My statement that white women as a group have benefited the most from affirmative action is TRUE.  It's not a false statement and it's substantiated by the very agency that is tasked with it's oversight/enforcement.

Your statement that the number of white women who are "victims" of affirmative action far exceeds the number of white women who are "beneficiaries" of the program is your OPINION.  What you believe to be true does not equate to being true but more importantly in order to even determine the veracity of your OPINION, that information would first have to be collected and included in the data model and to the best of my knowledge, they don't presently collect information on who "didn't" get the job, admittance, housing, etc. nor the attributes of the candidate in addition to race.


protectionist said:


> Yeah. be careful of ME. Who knows more about this than you do, quite obviously. No charge for the tutoring. My numbers and story DO add up, and if I hadn't mentioned about white mens' wives and daughters, you'd still be yammering about how great white women have it, wouldn't you ?


Oh so now you're threatening me?  This could almost be viewed as funny considering you're working with so little except for the fact I know how the internet makes some people feel so much more brave than they'd ever have the courage to be in real life.  Don't let the voices in your head end up putting your ass in a sling.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Yeah, I know what Gilbertson has said. I know exactly what he said. He's wrong. There is what people go around saying, and there is THE LAW


And yet he's been sentenced to 20 years in prison according to *THE LAW*, specifically because the law states in *Tennessee vs. Garner* that *the police may not shoot at a fleeing person unless the officer ***reasonably*** believes that the individual poses a significant physical danger to the officer or others in the community*
and 
*A police officer may not seize an unarmed, ***nondangerous*** suspect by shooting him dead*..

Being black and attempting to flee from the police after being stopped for a broken taillight is not synonymous with ****DANGEROUS****


protectionist said:


> Rather than bore you to tears, as you're doing to me...


Yet here you are again, voluntarily engaging in conversation with someone whom you claim is boring you.  What exactly did you teach in college and while you were a student yourself did you never have to analyze two things or situations and explain how they are similar and how they are different?  Because there is a difference between "just" being a felon and being a "violent felon".  You're like the other posters here who think that tasering, shooting and killing a person is a reasonable, rational as well as lawful (it isn't) response to disobedience to a police officer.



protectionist said:


> *Simple as that*. Deluging with piles of words, may work on some posters. A few. LOL


There is nothing simple about your lack of ability to understand distinctions within our legal codes however it's apparent that you're confused about why I'm here.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You are so intellectually dishonest (or bereft) it's pathetic.
> 
> My statement that white women as a group have benefited the most from affirmative action is TRUE.  It's not a false statement and it's substantiated by the very agency that is tasked with it's oversight/enforcement.
> 
> ...


1.  I don't necessarily believe govt statistics, especially if they're from the Obama administration.

2.  Obviously, you are not aware that the study culture that you are deeply immersed in is a joke to millions of people in this country.  Time and time against liberals using studies as basis for their claims have been refuted when it was found the study was faulty for a number of reasons.  Invalid data collection the most frequent offender.  Have you ever read my posting on the Stephens-Davidowitz study on racism ? (highly touted by the New York Times).  My expose' (actually a rewrite from Ann Coulter), made mincemeat of that study, as well as the New York Times' backing of it.

3. What's this talk about "threatening"  Are you drunk ?  Being careful of me, I (OBVIOUSLY) was referring to you trying to act intellectually superior, and 30 years of working with data.  Oh my- aren't you clever, and sophisticated ?  LOL.  Good laugh out of that.

4.  Are YOU threatening ME ?  >> _"Don't let the voices in your head end up putting your ass in a sling."_ you said.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 8, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And yet he's been sentenced to 20 years in prison according to *THE LAW*, specifically because the law states in *Tennessee vs. Garner* that *the police may not shoot at a fleeing person unless the officer ***reasonably*** believes that the individual poses a significant physical danger to the officer or others in the community*
> and
> *A police officer may not seize an unarmed, ***nondangerous*** suspect by shooting him dead*..
> 
> ...


NO, that's NOT why Slager got 20 years, and YOU KNOW IT, because I've already instructed you on that.

You're also pretending that you don't know the jist of the Scott/Slager shooting as related to the Fleeing Felon rule.  I've been posting this FFR ever since the case happened a few years ago.

And yes, the FFR has something to do with violent and non-violent, and Scott WAS violent, having fought with a cop, and the FFR applied to him 100%. Only reason Slager got jailed is POLITICS. How any times have I said it now ?  (while you pretend you don't know)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2018)

[snipped]


protectionist said:


> 4. Are YOU threatening ME ? >> _"Don't let the voices in your head end up putting your ass in a sling."_ you said.


Are you or are you not the person who is reported to have called the police on an internet poster because they called you a "dumbass"?  That kind of reaction and response to someone's opinion is what I was referring to specifically your admonishment that I need to be careful of you.  There is absolutely no reason that I need to exercise caution in a online message board outside of the fact that some people cannot deal with being contradicted or disagreed with and then want take things offline to seek vengeance.  Based on some of your consistently derogatory statements against black people I don't yet know if you're one of those people.

And yes, my 30 years of database work stands particularly because it's not restricted to a single industry nor is it confined to the Obama administration as if that's where the accounting began.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Only reason Slager got jailed is POLITICS. How any times have I said it now ? (while you pretend you don't know)



Pretending would still be better than being completely oblivious, however I am not pretending.  No matter how political someone wants to be, they would be unable to imprison him had he not violated the law.  I know how you wish the law to be but that's not how it is

On May 11, 2016, *Slager was indicted on federal charges of violating Scott's civil rights and unlawfully using a weapon during the commission of a crime*. *In addition, he was charged with obstruction of justice as a result of his statement to state investigators that Scott was moving toward him with the Taser when he shot him.*[29] Slager pleaded not guilty, and a trial was scheduled to begin in May 2017.[65] Slager faced up to life in prison if convicted.[66]

On May 2, 2017, *as part of a plea agreement, Slager pleaded guilty to a violation of 18 U.S.C. § 242, deprivation of rights under color of law*. In return for the guilty plea, the charges of obstructing justice and use of a firearm during a crime of violence were dismissed.[67][68]

On December 7, 2017, U.S. District Judge David C. Norton sentenced Slager to 20 years in prison.[69] *Although defense attorneys had argued for voluntary manslaughter*, *the judge agreed with prosecutors that the "appropriate underlying offense" was second-degree murder*.[6] Because there is no parole in the federal justice system, Slager will likely remain in prison about 18 years after credit for time served in jail.[70]​


----------



## protectionist (Jun 10, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Are you or are you not the person who is reported to have called the police on an internet poster because they called you a "dumbass"?  That kind of reaction and response to someone's opinion is what I was referring to specifically your admonishment that I need to be careful of you.  There is absolutely no reason that I need to exercise caution in a online message board outside of the fact that some people cannot deal with being contradicted or disagreed with and then want take things offline to seek vengeance.  Based on some of your consistently derogatory statements against black people I don't yet know if you're one of those people.
> 
> And yes, my 30 years of database work stands particularly because it's not restricted to a single industry nor is it confined to the Obama administration as if that's where the accounting began.


First you ask a QUESTION, and then you proceed to speak basing your words on an affirmative answer to that QUESTION.  If you don't know the answer to the QUESTION, how can you speak as though you have the answer ?

And if you have the answer, how can you be asking a QUESTION regarding it ?

With respect to someone being called a "dumbass" (and other psychologically injurious words), that is not the same as _"being contradicted or disagreed with"
_
The former is malicious verbal abuse (and directed at a senior citizen ,a crime according to Florida statutes), which has to do with JUSTICE, not "vengeance".

You know perfectly well that when I said you need to be careful, I was talking about assuming you are more knowledgable than someone, when you may not be.  And this is the second time I've explained this (some people need to be told twice)

As for what you've been saying to me (a senior citizen in Florida), you might be in violation of the statute too (825.102), but I'm just interested I posting right now, not being computer cop.

PS - You should respect your elders, not trash talk them.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 10, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Pretending would still be better than being completely oblivious, however I am not pretending.  No matter how political someone wants to be, they would be unable to imprison him had he not violated the law.  I know how you wish the law to be but that's not how it is
> 
> On May 11, 2016, *Slager was indicted on federal charges of violating Scott's civil rights and unlawfully using a weapon during the commission of a crime*. *In addition, he was charged with obstruction of justice as a result of his statement to state investigators that Scott was moving toward him with the Taser when he shot him.*[29] Slager pleaded not guilty, and a trial was scheduled to begin in May 2017.[65] Slager faced up to life in prison if convicted.[66]
> 
> ...


I wish the law to be what the law is.  The malicious enforcement of the law is what I have a problem with.

I have nothing to add to what I've said about Slager. He was railroaded by politicians pandering to a black majority voting district, as he acted in accordance with the law (Fleeing Felon rule)


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 10, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


And there are black cops who shoot black perps, white cops who shoot white perps


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> First you ask a QUESTION, and then you proceed to speak basing your words on an affirmative answer to that QUESTION. If you don't know the answer to the QUESTION, how can you speak as though you have the answer ?


Well I suppose I could just proceed from what you've written, but it seems only fair to let you know what I'm citing thereby giving you the opportunity to clarify or dispute it.  I was looking for some of my old conversations and you & I actually had a bit of a discussion going on which is why I have a profile of you and one other poster here.  So when I say "aren't you the person"? I'm essentially saying "you're the person who said...".



protectionist said:


> With respect to someone being called a "dumbass" (and other psychologically injurious words), that is not the same as _"being contradicted or disagreed with"
> _
> The former is malicious verbal abuse (and directed at a senior citizen ,a crime according to Florida statutes), which has to do with JUSTICE, not "vengeance"


Justice due to malicious verbal abuse?  How so and what do you then call this? (cite the applicable Florida statute that you believe makes it unlawful for someone on the internet to call you a "dumbass" - who was the person by the way?)





In your words - "other psychologically injurious words"






protectionist said:


> You know perfectly well that when I said you need to be careful, I was talking about assuming you are more knowledgable than someone, when you may not be. And this is the second time I've explained this (some people need to be told twice)


Based on what you have presented thus far, I *AM* more knowledgeable than you are irrespective of how many more career years you have than me.  And your previous explanation is exactly what I was referring to regarding people who seek vengeance when someone doesn't kowtow to their desires online.  You're older than me, you're male, you're white and you're Hispanic - none of those attributes alone or in combination are going to garner you any respect from me especially due to all of the nasty things you've said about Black people in general, and several of the Black posters here on US Message Board, myself included.  If anyone is abusing your "feeble" senior citizen mind it's the person who's telling you that you can take some type of legal action against someone for calling you a name all while you're behaving like a raging racist.  I hope you aren't paying this person for their legal advice.



protectionist said:


> As for what you've been saying to me (a senior citizen in Florida), you might be in violation of the statute too (825.102), but I'm just interested I posting right now, not being computer cop.



Now that I think about it, I've tracked some fake cops to south/central Florida somewhere, maybe St. Pete, I'd have to locate and review the dossier, however I seriously doubt that I'm in violation of any Florida codes but if you want to make a federal case out of this, I have a couple of docket numbers and I can have the court issue the necesary documents to get the ball rolling.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> I wish the law to be what the law is. The malicious enforcement of the law is what I have a problem with.
> 
> I have nothing to add to what I've said about Slager. He was railroaded by politicians pandering to a black majority voting district, as he acted in accordance with the law (Fleeing Felon rule)


And apparently you don't understand the difference between a rule and a law.  Slager wasn't tried and found guilty, he pleaded to violating Scott's civil rights under color of law (Section 1983) but the judge sentenced him to what he felt was the more applicable charge of 2nd degree murder.  

So how did he get railroaded?  He could have gone to trial and no one made him accept a plea deal.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2018)

Protectionist, I've worked for several mortgage companies and was a little concerned when I noticed that they were entering into the database tables, both the race and sex of the applicants, as well as the race and sex of any co-signers so I researched why they were doing this.  The following is a shortened version of the results I found

*Government Monitoring Information Requirements Under the HMDA and the ECOA*
By Aaron Thompson, Senior Examiner, Federal Reserve Bank of Richmond

*Introduction*
Government monitoring information (GMI) refers to the loan applicant demographic data creditors must collect under Regulation B, which implements the Equal Credit Opportunity Act (ECOA), and Regulation C, which implements the Home Mortgage Disclosure Act (HMDA), when consumers apply for certain mortgage loans. The regulatory requirement for lenders to collect such information dates back to 1977 when the Federal Reserve Board (Board) amended Regulation B to require creditors to collect monitoring information regarding age, sex, marital status, and race or national origin on home-purchase loans and refinancing transactions.1 The Board explained that this information would help federal regulators detect mortgage lending discrimination. Consumer groups also believed that this data would be valuable in detecting mortgage lending discrimination.2

Similarly, in 1989, the Financial Institutions Reform, Recovery and Enforcement Act amended the HMDA *to require creditors to collect race, sex, and income data from applicants for home mortgage loans *to help *identify discriminatory lending practices and facilitate enforcement of antidiscrimination statutes*.3 In 2002, the Board amended Regulation C to conform the collection of race and ethnicity information to changes adopted by the Office of Management and Budget.4 Overall, the scope of the HMDA data collection requirements is broader than the ECOA’s requirement because the HMDA applies to all mortgage loans, including home-improvement loans.​I was conflicted when I read this because it seemed obvious to me that if racial and gender information is collected that would allow individuals to more easily discriminate against specific applicants based on these criteria.


----------



## ATL (Jun 10, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > And, your point is....what?
> ...



Well, as you know, white nationalists/social con's agenda is to always refer to "per capita" when they want to denigrate blacks, but they never want to use the same metric when it comes to something that would show favorably towards blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 11, 2018)

It's extremely difficult to debate these ignorant people.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2018)

ATL said:


> Well, as you know, white nationalists/social con's agenda is to always refer to "per capita" when they want to denigrate blacks, but they never want to use the same metric when it comes to something that would show favorably towards blacks.


When we write code you have to have a baseline and knowledge of the expected values in order to know if your code is returning the proper information.  Which is why I have so many question regarding the statistics they use that allegedly show that black people are committing all of the crime.in America.



IM2 said:


> It's extremely difficult to debate these ignorant people.


Well they behave just like Trump, they create their own version of reality, defend their position to the death with a bunch of irrational and unreasonable arguments and when they're unable to advance their position any further they then go on the attack and claim to be the victim.

There are people currently practicing law that do exactly the same things that we see on these message boards and they are given automatic credibility simply because they are attorneys, irrespective of how ridiculous the reasoning of some of their arguments.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > First you ask a QUESTION, and then you proceed to speak basing your words on an affirmative answer to that QUESTION. If you don't know the answer to the QUESTION, how can you speak as though you have the answer ?
> ...


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jun 12, 2018)

You know how it goes, its illegal in Korean civil code to look like a man, first , adultery is illegal, second, standing tall men can just about drag women by the arm to a favorite nightclub. Most white America was attempting to get to the spot of agreement that blacks in slavery in the south was status quo. Bunch of rappers make their money with the 1850s on , mostly angry word ******. I'm going to get the police on all of them because we already know its a crime!


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 13, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > And, your point is....what?
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I added my own comments to your number above in the parenthesis.


Yes, I see that....

Add your comments in your reply,
instead of altering the posts you are quoting!


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> What your numbers actually show is that blacks are killed by the police at a rate that is roughly _*twice *_their representation in the population, while whites are killed at roughly _*half *_of their representation in the population.


Omg...give my brain a rest!

Black population- 30 million
3 million committed a crime
less than 300 killed by law enforcement annually

White population- 200 million
6 million committed a crime
less than 500 killed by law enforcement annually

1 million crimes are committed by someone who is black
For every 10 million blacks

2 million crimes are committed by someone who is white
For every 70 million whites

Blacks commit 5x's more crime, then whites,
yet, 2x's more whites are killed by law enforcement 


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Since you didn't cite the source of your data


Oh, but I did...


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm not going to go any further with analyzing the rest of the numbers you posted


That's fine...


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> but just the above should be enough to give any thinking person pause.


...because you are analytically challenged!

Your sad attempt to spin, made my head spin

Shoo


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Your sad attempt to spin, made my head spin





keepitreal said:


> ...because you are analytically challenged!
> Your sad attempt to spin, made my head spin
> Shoo


Yeah, that's probably more of a Linda Blair thing you've got going on there but I'll revisit this once I have the opportunity to review the real data.

Not going anywhere


----------



## IM2 (Jun 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Here we go again with the standard inaccurate assessment of crime.


----------



## ATL (Jun 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Their head is spinning because they are trying to manipulate numbers so hard, the numbers are getting pregnant.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Here we go again with the standard inaccurate assessment of crime.


ROFLMAO

I used the data you provided and used,
to paint an inaccurate assessment of crime.

You provided data for crimes in 2016 

Without breaking it down by individual categories....
Out of the total number of crimes made available,
Whites accounted for 69% of the crimes committed,
Blacks accounted for 29% of the crimes committed

You used those figures to corroborate your propaganda
All I did was put those figures in perspective

While the % of crime by whites is 69%,
white people make up 64% of the population, 
while blacks make up 12% of the population,
they committed 29% of crimes committed

Here's what I did....I rounded off 
the population totals by race, then √ by 3

200 million whites  √ 3 = 70 million
(I used 70 million to make it easier,
which actually added 10 million whites)

30 million blacks √ by 3 = 10 million blacks

Then, I rounded up the crime totals

Whites...6 million
Blacks....3 million

So, 2 million crimes are committed by a white person
for every 70 million white people

1 million crimes are committed by a black person
for every 10 million black people

So, how many crimes are committed
by a white person, for every 10 million whites?


----------



## ATL (Jun 14, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Figures do not lie, but liars do figure.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Not the measurement. The measurement is how many crimes were committed total and out of the total number of crimes how many were committed by each race. Your measurement of crime is like saying the basketball team won because they took more shots even though the final score shows they scored fewer points.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 15, 2018)

ATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





ATL said:


> Figures do not lie, but liars do figure.


Au contraire

Figures do not tell the whole truth.
They only speak the truth for information that is available...

The same figures can tell more than 1 story

Case in point....

*You stated, figures do not lie*...well,
The figures show that, more white people 
have been killed by law enforcement, than blacks.

...*but liars do figure*...well,
when faced with those figures,
you use other figures to discredit those figures

Black people commit more crimes than whites
More white people are killed by cops, than blacks
The overwhelming majority of blacks, are killed by blacks

No doubt about it...
There are bad cops, white and black.
I do not want to, nor, attempt to, deny you that.

But, the truth of the matter is, as long as yous,
remain fixated on the miniscule occurrences,
and continue to have excuses, instead of dealing with reality....
Nothing will change.... nothing changes if nothing changes

I don't have a problem with color,
I have a problem with scum.... whatever the race

We learn what we live and live what we learn,
and choose whether or not we will live differently

Do you ever think about the whites 
who stood alongside MLK Jr?
What they sacrificed and endured,
to denounce what they saw as wrong?

White voters helped elect the first black president...
Did they not?

Life is not fair....
Life is 10% of what happens
and 90% of how you deal with it

It is what it is

Blaming the past, for the reality of the present,
is a pathetic travesty, to say the least.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Not the measurement. The measurement is how many crimes were committed total and out of the total number of crimes how many were committed by each race.


Okay then.....
More white people are killed by cops than blacks

So, what is the beef with blacks?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Did you ever think that MLK was murdered by a white man?

Did you take the time to understand hat 40 percent of white Americans on average voted for Obama in both elections?

So White voters did not help elect the first black president.

Drop the teflon history.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



More whites are killed in armed standoffs and shootouts with police.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Of course.  Numerically, white people by far outnumber those of other races of people  killed by police based on relative population size, which makes sense.

But the standard argument in this forum is always tied to "per capita" rates.


Applying that logic, on average, UNARMED black people are far more likely on a per capita basis to be killed by police as opposed to unarmed white people.

There is no metric that disputes that fact.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





> *Shooting of Michael Brown*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...



Shooting of Michael Brown - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



A wrongful death lawsuit was settled out of court for this. So what's your point?


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Did you ever think that MLK was murdered by a white man?


Omg...really?

I thought a black guy killed him,
and a white guy was blamed for his actions

What has that to do with the white people,
who stood beside MLK Jr?


IM2 said:


> Did you take the time to understand hat 40 percent of white Americans on average voted for Obama in both elections?


And 95% of blacks voted for him...
so, what's that tell you?


IM2 said:


> So White voters did not help elect the first black president.


Bitch, please!

74% of the votes were cast by whites
13% of the votes were cast by blacks
9% of the votes were cast by Hispanics

So, I guess you're right....
White people didn't help elect Obama,
they elected him and blacks helped!

You drop the teflon history!


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> More whites are killed in armed standoffs and shootouts with police.


Link please

More blacks are killed in shootouts
and drive bys, by other blacks, than by police.

More whites are killed by cops than blacks.

Figures don't lie, but liars do figure....
So I've been told


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 15, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> Of course. Numerically, white people by far outnumber those of other races of people killed by police based on relative population size, which makes sense.
> 
> But the standard argument in this forum is always tied to "per capita" rates.
> 
> ...


Applying that same logic,

Black people commit 5x's more crime, then whites,
yet, whites are killed by police, twice as much


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



And black people are incarcerated at a far greater rate than whites. 

But the fact remains that UNARMED blacks are shot and killed at a far greater rate than whites by police.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



White people didn't elect Obama.

And what  does 95 percent of backs voting for Obama prove?

That we did not vote for Shirley Chisolm, Jessie Jackson, Carol Moseley-Braun, Arthur Fletcher, Al  Sharpton, Alan Keyes but voted for white candidates instead?

You thought a black guy killed King? LOL! Stop reading that shit at stormfront.

What does the fact King was killed by a white person have to do with whites standing with him? Everything.

More whites are killed by another white than are by police.  And that's why you should STFU about blacks and drop the teflon history.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Except whites commit 2 times more crime than blacks.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 16, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> And black people are incarcerated at a far greater rate than whites.


Nearly 50% for drug offenses
And 47% for violent offenses

They're selling drugs on the corner,
and killing rival gangbangers over turf,
colors, in retaliation, or for an initiation

Black people commit more crime
Black people comprise the majority of the prison reentry population
because they get out and pick up where they left off

If you keep doing what you've always done,
you'll keep getting what you've always gotten

If they made better choices,
they wouldn't get arrested or sit in jail

Why are yous more focused on those,
who are dealing with the consequences of a thug life,
instead of the youngsters, being brought up by ghetto trash,
so they at least stand a chance, of not continuing the cycle.

THOSE are the ONLY, black lives that really matter


katsteve2012 said:


> But the fact remains that UNARMED blacks are shot and killed at a far greater rate than whites by police.


So far this year, 9 unarmed blacks 
and 15 unarmed whites, were shot and killed by police.

Out of the 9 blacks, 4 were fleeing....5 were not

Out of the 15 whites, 5 were fleeing...10 were not

3 million crimes are committed by blacks,
9 unarmed blacks were killed, 4 of which were fleeing...
Boo hoo, cry me a fucking river

So far, this year, 170 blacks 
have been killed in the Chicago streets...
Get your head out of your ass and your priorities straight!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 16, 2018)

dcbl said:


> the 1st line in the article:
> 
> quote:
> *Dear White People,
> ...


not wanting criminals around is a very white thought pattern.

snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches is a very black thought pattern.


thus, less crime in white areas.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with my "priorities".  I nor anyone in my family have ever been imprisoned.

Based on relative population size, UNARMED blacks are more likely to be killed by police. PERIOD. And I don't need to write mini npvel like yours to make that point. One link will do.

POLICE KILLING OF BLACKS: Data for 2015, 2016, 2017 - Sociology Toolbox


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 16, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



hile the number of unarmed Blacks killed by police dropped by half between 2015 and 2016, from 38 to 17, 2017 shows no sign of further decline with 19 deaths.

yall going nuts over a very small number, especially when compared to black v black murders.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Pointing out a fact is not equivalent to "going nuts".


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > the 1st line in the article:
> ...



But there is not less crime in white areas.

Let's organize crime! A very white thought pattern.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 16, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


less than 100 killings over 3 years v hundreds each year in every city.

you're perspective is wrong.  I'd advise that you focus on black areas, but apparently asking blacks to help blacks is racists, not sure how, but I've been told it is.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


yes there is.

only the italian and irish mobs organized and only in cities.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



86 percent of all whites killed are killed by another white. And the numbers of murders are basically the same give or take 3-400. So concern yourself with white on white crime and murder.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Nope there are way more white gangs and hey just don't exist in cities. And crime isn't lower in white areas.  Whites commit more than double the crime of blacks so it's not possible for what you say to be true.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I'd like to ask you a question before I reply...

I'm assuming you are black...is that correct?
Assuming that is the case, would you mind sharing,
age range, education, neighborhood, profession,
hobbies, parents involvement, friends....

It doesn't have to be specific, nor include every example,
I just ask you to be honest


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> Pointing out a fact is not equivalent to "going nuts".


Nor, is racism, always the sum of the facts,
and part of every equation


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Why are you asking this man things no one asks of you?


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> 86 percent of all whites killed are killed by another white. And the numbers of murders are basically the same give or take 3-400. So concern yourself with white on white crime and murder.


I'm glad you brought this up!

I must say, not only, was I taken aback
when I came across that data, but, also 
the white on black, black on white, homicide data

I have tried, unsuccessfully, to find specifics

I mean, where is this happening?

Other than mass shootings, 
serial killers and mothers who kill their kids....
Which, 9/10 times, is a POS, fucked in the head, white person....

Where is this shit happening?

Domestic violence?

I know i don't see, read, hear about, or know of, 
any white neighborhoods/areas, anywhere,
where, white, pos, low life, scum thug, gang bangers,
have turned the streets into a killing field and drug store

I'm clueless...What are the majority 
of whites killing whites, attributed to?

Why is anyone, killing anyone?
Why am I even asking that question?

This is what I expect, from a Godless society


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



When the evidence points to racism it is.

*The history of racial disparity in the criminal justice system in the U.S. have been longstanding. The racial dynamics in sentencing have changed over time and reflect a move from explicit racism to more surreptitious manifestations and outcomes.

In this publication, The Sentencing Project reviews the research literature of the past twenty years on racial disparity in sentencing, organizing the findings in six issue areas:*

*Direct Racial Discrimination*
Key findings:


*There is evidence of direct racial discrimination (against minority defendants in sentencing outcomes);*
*Evidence of direct discrimination at the federal level is more prominent than at the state level;*
*Blacks are more likely to be disadvantaged in terms of sentence length at the federal level, whereas Latinos are more likely to be disadvantaged in terms of the decision to incarcerate;*
*At the state level, both Latinos and blacks are far more likely to be disadvantaged in the decision to incarcerate or not, as opposed to the decision regarding sentence length.*
*Interaction of race/ethnicity and type of crime*
Key findings:


*Latinos and blacks tend to be sentenced more harshly than whites for lower-level crimes such as drug crimes and property crimes;*
*However, Latinos and blacks convicted of high-level drug offenses also tend to be more harshly sentenced than similarly-situated whites.*
Racial Disparity in Sentencing


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Of course you haven't and that's all part of the godlessness you talk about. You can't find it because you don't want to look or admit that it exists. Whites supply the drugs to black neighborhoods but they aren't the thugs.  Fentanyl is killing all kinds of whites and the drug dealers are doctors but they aren't thugs nor do they make the neighborhood a drug store. I live in meth land where whites will shoot each other for some meth, but they aren't thugs and they haven't turned rural towns into drug stores. You ride by mansions and brag about how the owner is a badass because he's in the mob, treat his ass like a hero instead of a white, pos, low life, scum thug, gang banger, have turned the streets into a killing field and drug store punk. Your godless racism allows you to ignore these and many other things going on in white neighborhoods.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2018)

It IS a privilege to be white. People should have more pride in their heritage.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy

I don't know why you linked to that article but,
darling, believe me, that information is spittle!

Daley, Madigan and Burke, need to be locked up, 
and the rest all need to be out on their asses!

When it comes to the city of Chicago,
the state of Illinois and corruption....
don't even bother... you'll just be preaching to the choir!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 17, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...




Nothing for me to hide. I am black over 60, earned an MBA from Pepperdine, retired from being director of financial operations in marketing, live on the west coast in an area that is considered to be desirable, none of it was inherited, or just given to me and I did not forget where I came from

I also have been on the board of a fairly large non profit agency for 15 years that has offices in several different cities whose mission is to help people who have been less for fortunate re enter society.

I have seen numerous people over time who told true stories of harassment by law enforcement and mistreatment by law enforcement.

I even have friends who retired from law enforcement who have openly told me that there are disparities in the way patrol officers are trained to treat "certain people" it is amazing how much goes unreported.

And all of these people with stories  are not black either.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2018)

Taz said:


> It IS a privilege to be white. People should have more pride in their heritage.



Nobody needs to be proud of white racism.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a privilege to be white. People should have more pride in their heritage.
> ...


You should have more pride in being black, and not be so pissed that you're not white.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


First of all... let's go to the source, instead of linking to 
an article from 2005, which used selective passages 
from The Sentencing Project study... it's 2018, not 2005

Now, coupled with an ACLU report...and just from letter F, in,
A Living Death: Life Without Parole For Nonviolent Offenses....

And, doing your homework, in regards to,
definitions, legal terms, what defines, what constitutes,
state/federal level, strike three laws, mandatory sentencing.
mitigating factors, what drugs, amount, possession, intent....

Exposes the real problem, exposes the manipulated 'facts',
and, clearly exposes the extent, that racial propaganda is used,
to villify whites instead of holding people accountable!

"Violence-oriented drug enforcement 
is what a lot of communities are asking for, 
not arresting every person who's involved in the drug economy,"

The incarceration data by race, 
gives you an insight into, who is doing what.

Nobody should sit in jail 20-life for selling crack,
or, for helping your boyfriend serve his clients,
or, for cooking and bagging shit, to earn a couple bags to smoke,
but, if ya play, you might have to pay....

If you don't want to pay, stay away from the game

Choices have consequences, simple as that


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Why are you asking this man things no one asks of you?


Why are you asking me to explain myself to you,
about questions I asked another poster, not you?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Yes choices do have consequences and you have chosen to deny the facts. The consequences of that is you can't be taken seriously. You can't be incarcerated if the judge doesn't sentence you. So the incarceration data by race doesn't give you an insight into jack diddly squat.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Because you are asking for a bunch of things no one is asking of you.j


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Yes choices do have consequences and you have chosen to deny the facts. The consequences of that is you can't be taken seriously.


Absolutely,  choices have consequences

I have not chosen to deny the facts,
I chose to research those facts.

You choose to stick with figures, not facts,
which support racism, towards incarcerated blacks....

The consequences of those facts, support what I already knew...
you are incapable of engaging in serious discussions


IM2 said:


> You can't be incarcerated if the judge doesn't sentence you.


You wouldn't be standing before a judge,
if you weren't getting arrested for criminal activity


IM2 said:


> So the incarceration data by race doesn't give you an insight into jack diddly squat.


You keep believing that


----------



## miketx (Jun 18, 2018)

What does "SHOW ME YOUR HANDS" mean?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You have chosen to deny a serious fact, therefore your argument is worthless and a waste of time.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2018)

*Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System
April 19, 2018*

Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System | The Sentencing Project


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2018)

What if I call 911 and get a coon? Is that racist?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2018)

*white privilege mindset*
Wednesday January 19th 2011 by abagond

_

_

_This post is based partly on “The Privilege Mindset” at Will Capers’s blog Blaque Ink:_

The *white privilege mindset* is the way of thinking that grows out of having white privilege, from the advantages of being white in America.

*Which of these statements are true:*


There is no such thing as white privilege.
Blacks like to complain.
Blacks are their own worst enemy, not white people or their supposed racism.
Blacks need to pull themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else.
I made it on my own, I did not get any special favours. Why should blacks?
If anything, blacks have it easier than whites, what with affirmative action and all.
Affirmative action is unfair to whites.
Whites are a better judge of whether something is racist than blacks are. Blacks are oversensitive.
It is unfair to have a Black History Month when there is no White History Month.
Blacks are just as racist as whites.
Count up the number of true statements and multiply by ten. That is the chance out of 100 that you have a white privilege mindset.

Not all the statements are necessarily untrue. And it is not just white people who say them. But they all fit a white privilege mindset, so whites are the ones most likely to make them and defend them strongly.

That is no accident: the statements *make the most sense to someone who has never experienced racism*, to someone who can *take white privilege for granted.*

*White History Month* is the clearest example. From Patrick Henry’s “Give me liberty or give me death” to “manifest destiny” to America as “the great melting pot”, American history is not merely taught from a white point of view, it is taught as if blacks, Mexicans and Native Americans do not truly count as people. White History Month is the month that never ends.

That is pretty easy to see if you are black. But whites are so used to having everything told from their point of view – from history to news to Hollywood films – that many fail to see it as a point of view at all.

*Affirmative action* is the same way: whites are so used to being favoured in the labour market that they fail to see it as white affirmative action.

*How to have a white privilege mindset:*


Notice any small advantage blacks have while overlooking the even greater advantages of whites.
Blame all disadvantages blacks suffer from on them.
Use the Anything But Racism argument as needed.
Discount anything black people say. Only take what white people say seriously.
Never try to see anything from a black point of view.
You can replace “black” with “Latino”, “Native American”, “Muslim” and so on.

In fact, you can pretty much replace “white” and “black” with *any privileged/marginalized pair*: rich and poor, male and female, straight and gay, Christian and Jew, etc. Because it is* not so much about race but power and how power affects thinking.*

white privilege mindset


----------



## Taz (Jun 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *white privilege mindset*
> Wednesday January 19th 2011 by abagond
> 
> _
> ...


You're reduced to memes. Time to give up, brah.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *white privilege mindset*
> ...



Too bad these aren't memes junior.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2018)

*white racial frame*
Tuesday August 6th 2013 by abagond





*The white racial frame* (1600s- ) is the frame through which White Americans and the whitewashed make sense of issues about race. It is made up of stereotypes, images, narratives, mythology, history that is played up, history that is played down, etc. It is expressed – and strengthened – through jokes, slurs, discrimination, institutions, heroes, holidays, hatred, Hollywood stereotypes, etc.

It is sociologist *Joe R. Feagin’s take on the white lens*.

*The white racial frame makes sense of racial inequality* in American society, excuses it, makes it seem “natural”, “fair”, even “post-racial”!


It lies about how whites got so rich.
It tells them that they are good people, more moral than ever before, that blacks and other people of colour are screwed up.
It shapes institutions and is shaped by them.
It shapes white thought and character.
It is learned from parents, teachers, friends, the media, etc.
It is ingrained into every person brought up as White American, from rednecks to senators to white liberal professors. It becomes like a second skin, one they are blind to.
*It is profound and hard to shake:* The changes after the Civil War and during the civil rights movement did not affect the deep structure of racism.

*Compare:*

*By 1700* White American scientists, ministers, thinkers and leaders were already stereotyping blacks as:


different looking in skin colour, hair and lips,
disagreeable in smell,
being like monkeys,
unintelligent,
uncivilized, alien, foreign,
immoral, dangerous, given to crime,
lazy,
oversexed,
ungrateful, rebellious,
having disorganized families.
Whites were the opposite of all that, the model majority. These stereotypes were based not on close observation and study but on what excused keeping blacks as slaves, raping their women, breaking up their families, overworking them, keeping them like animals, etc.

*In the 1990s*, nearly 300 years later, a study of Taiwanese people who knew about Black Americans mainly from American film and television, found that they thought blacks were:


lazy,
unintelligent,
criminal,
violent,
dirty,
self-destructive,
ugly.
While the white racial frame is pounded into the heads of *Americans of colour* through the media and schooling, Black, Latino, Asian and Native Americans each have their own *counter-frames*.


*White racial frame:* Clarence Thomas, Condoleezza Rice, Fareed Zakaria
*Counter-frame:* Rev Jeremiah Wright
While *the whitewashed* use the white racial frame, *most people of colour* use both the white racial frame and a counter-frame.

*The liberty-and-justice frame:* Most white people do not have any racial counter-frame. But they do have the political liberty-and-justice frame they used to fight and overthrow the British, as expressed in the Declaration of Independence. It contradicts the white racial frame.

Blacks take that frame to its clear, anti-racist conclusions, but only a few whites do. Most whites go with the white racial frame and save liberty and justice for speeches. Barack Obama avoided it completely when he ran for president in 2008.

*The good news:* Anything that is learned can be unlearned.

*The bad news:* The white racial frame is deeply ingrained in white history, institutions and character.

*Tomorrow:* Counter-frames

_*Source:* Joe R. Feagin, “The White Racial Frame” (2010).

white racial frame_


----------



## Taz (Jun 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No one is surprised that you don't understand what you post.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 19, 2018)

I've never called 911 so I guess I'm not a racist


----------



## IM2 (Jun 20, 2018)

*How White America got rich*
Thursday February 25th 2010 by abagond

*

*

*How did White America become so rich? *Those hard-working, pull-themselves-up-by-their-bootstraps White Americans experienced at least* three windfalls* in their history:


*Land:* The largest piece of virgin farm land in the world as of 1500, more farm land than in all of China! White Americans took it from Native Americans at low cost.
*Labour:* at cut rates from people of colour: slaves, coolies, migrant workers, Mexican nannies and landscapers, etc. Blacks are _still _markedly underpaid even when you take education into account.
*Money:* much of the wealth of the British Empire. The British Empire went broke fighting Hitler. Where do you think most of that money went? To America, nearly all of it to White Americans (see #2).
*And that is not all.* I am sure readers can think of a few more.

*So White Americans* who think it was all just a matter of hard work and the right values *are missing the bigger picture.*

*And even the narrower picture: *As much as White Americans like to narrow history to just their own family (“My family never owned slaves”, “My grandfather came to America with $25 in his pocket”), they are forgetting even that little bit of history: if hard work and the right values were enough, then why on earth did their forefathers leave Europe to live the rest of their lives in a foreign land across the ocean? Because they knew that hard work and the right values were not enough in themselves, not by a long shot.

There are *white countries, and even some Asian ones, where people are just as well off* as White Americans without enjoying any of these windfalls. What about them? Some of them had empires of their own. Even Belgium once ruled the Congo. As for the others, like Norway or Switzerland, it is hard to believe they would have got so rich without America and all the wealth that poured into Europe from the white empires.

*Given that white people ruled most of the world in 1900* and are now so rich it is *profoundly dishonest to believe:*


It was just a matter of brains, hard work and clean living.
It was because white people are just a cut above people of colour, like it or not.
*White Americans like to believe that stuff because:*


It appeals to their white pride (which they deny they have);
It fits their racist picture of the world (which they think is just seeing the world as it is);
It covers over their dirty, ugly history of how they got so rich.
*If whites are just naturally better than others* then they would have been rich and powerful all throughout history, or at least most of it, not just during chance bits of it – like now and in the time of Rome (which also got rich by robbing and ruling other lands).

And* if it is just a matter brains, hard work and clean living*, then why all the slaves and dead natives?

How White America got rich


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

It's really easy to get along. Just avoid blacks like the plague they are. 


Look at this animal.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System
> April 19, 2018*
> 
> Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System | The Sentencing Project


I snipped this from the above article.....

More than one in four people arrested for drug law violations in 2015 was black, although drug use rates do not differ substantially by race and ethnicity and drug users generally purchase drugs from people of the same race or ethnicity.15) For example, the ACLU found that blacks were 3.7 times more likely to be arrested for marijuana possession than whites in 2010, even though their rate of marijuana usage was comparable.


First, let me begin by saying....

Why state more than 1, out of 4...
why not 2, 3, out of 4...thats misleading right there

Secondly, to conclude racial bias
because more blacks are arrested than whites,
for drug law violations, based on the premises,....

that generally, drug users purchase drugs
from those of the same race or ethnicity

and that drug usage, among race
is comparable across-the-board....

Is racially biased, in itself.

Just because marijuana usage is comparable
between blacks and whites, doesnt prove racial bias,
simply because more blacks are arrested for possession....

To me, it suggests, white people aren't caught as often,
with arrestable amounts of weed on them,....
so, how does that make the arrest rates biased?

If the %'s by race, within the population, 
are used to conclude racial bias,
why are not those same %'s used to justify,
the higher arrest rate for blacks vs whites?

Why is there no one crying foul,
that blacks are being arrested and incarcerated,
for breaking laws, yet, people in this country, illegally,
are being feed, housed, given cash assistance, working,
and being protected in sanctuary cities

Breaking the law is breaking the law

Selling drugs is easy money and profitable
You can make more money, tax free,
in a single day, than working 40 hrs a week

6 million crimes were committed by those,
who make up 200 million, of the population

3 million crimes were committed by those,
who make up 30 million, of the population

Are more blacks sitting in jail, because of their color?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 21, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System
> ...



Your argument has no merit no matter how many times you repeat it. There is proven racism at every level of the criminal justice system. That fact is not to be ignored and arguments ignoring it cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Your argument has no merit no matter how many times you repeat it. There is proven racism at every level of the criminal justice system. That fact is not to be ignored and arguments ignoring it cannot be taken seriously


Your argument is irrelevant 
no matter how many times you repeat it,
simply by dismissing and excusing other relevant facts!

The scales of justice are unbalanced, for many reasons.
Racism is not colorblind, it exists among all races.

I don't ignore the existence of racism,
nor, do I ignore personal accountability, 
by blaming everything on racism!


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *white racial frame*
> Tuesday August 6th 2013 by abagond
> 
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> *In the 1990s*, nearly 300 years later, a study of Taiwanese people who knew about Black Americans mainly from American film and television, found that they thought blacks were:
> 
> 
> lazy,
> ...


ROFLMFAO

Just like the #MeToo rhetoric....20 years in the making

Women who have used film, music, television and magazines,
to portray women as sex objects and easily manipulated

Women who use fashion, make up, boob jobs, butt lifts,
botox, hair dye, fake nails, lashes and plastic surgery, to entice men

Women who use their looks as bait,
seduction and flirtation, so he'll bite,
then reels him in, by giving him what he wants
in order to get what she wants

Women who start grooming their young daughter early on,
with eye shadow, lip stick, blush, a ton of hair spray,
and scantily outfits, parading them onstage, like meat.

People of color, men, women and children,
took roles and played characters, stereotypical of blacks,
which gave merit to the perception, of people of color....

If you play the role, you must fit the part
If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem
It's not about what others have preconceived,
it's about whether or not you mirror, what is perceived

Blame, blame, blame...how sad it must be, to be you


----------



## Taz (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## MizMolly (Jun 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Why is it that so many people only here at USMB claim not to know what a racist is?


Because you call any white posters who disagree with you a racist. Since that is incorrect, perhaps you can explain YOUR definition of racist.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



. . . well, you need no longer fear.

Here is a white man now demonstrating how every black man is to deal with the American Police officers.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 10, 2020)

Apparently many citizens are not aware of the family, people and community harming 'NO SNITCH' rule adopted by the FEMALE-dominated PRO BLACK community. A rule that says,* "You don't call me out for my poor or anti-social behaviors and I won't beef about your fvvkery."*

It's called The Code of Sister Solidarity that Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama fully and emphatically embraces.

*"Negro Women, Skeleton Bones & Secrets":*

Negro Women, Skeleton Bones & Secrets

Peace.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

for IM3 -----for the record---in the course of my long life,  I  have known a few Taiwanese people.     Any comment on their "SOCIAL ATTITUDES" about blacks
is very incomplete without a  CONTROL STUDY on their "SOCIAL ATTITUDES" 
about American WASPS


----------



## protectionist (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Here is a white man now demonstrating how every black man is to deal with the American Police officers.


 That mask is not covering his nose.

Also his sunglasses aren't needed for Corona Virus.  Also he can show the cop his license and registration without opening up the window.

Also, if the cop needed to arrest the guy, he could call in special medical workers to take the guy to a hospital jail.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a white man now demonstrating how every black man is to deal with the American Police officers.
> ...



Do you know that so far this year, police have killed more innocent Americans than the Corona virus has?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



do you know that very few  people have died of the Corona virus in the USA.    Since the Corona  virus thing has been ongoing in the USA, how many
innocent people have been  killed by  police?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 10, 2020)

dcbl said:


> the 1st line in the article:
> 
> quote:
> *Dear White People,
> ...


I call all the time on black people lol I used to live pay phones they couldn’t track me,,, I called last week about a bunch of black kids bothering people on the bike lane the black operator seemed annoyed lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 10, 2020)

I call all the time on transit drivers that don’t act assimulated.. most get fired haha


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



. . . well, we don't know if they are necessarily innocent, generally, they should have had a trial, shouldn't they?   I guess we will never know if they were all innocent now, will we, they's all dead now.  Dead folks tell no tales.


The point is, police harassment, police brutality, and violence are more of a threat. . . so far, especially if you happen to be poor, or a minority, than this virus is.

I'm just letting folks know what the facts is.

*175 People Have Been Shot and Killed by Police in 2020*


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

dcbl said:


> the 1st line in the article:
> 
> quote:
> *Dear White People,
> ...




So much white supremacist fragility, so little time.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


And 95% of those incarcerated never got a trial.  If everyone did, the system would collapse.  A jury trial has never been a real world right for all.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



yes-----statistically more.     Injury and/or death of a policeman is also more
of a threat in poor and minority neighborhoods.     Death or injury to ANYONE
living in or walking thru a poor or minority neighborhood is also more of a
threat.    A  personal anecdote :   While a working woman   (ie younger)  I used
to take a train to my job in an inner city hospital.   I walked from the train
station to the hospital where a few times per month my work included
determining  "brain death"  in persons afflicted with  "acute lead poisoning of
the brain"    <<<  that means a bullet in the head.   There was an ONGOING
RECORD MURDER rate there..    One day----I asked a cop   "there are so
many murders in that area----why no cops?   I walk down  _  _ _ __  avenue
every day and never see a cop.""    The cop said  "you walk down  _ _ _ _
avenue ?????     I WOULDN'T DRIVE A SQUAD  CAR ON THAT STREET!!!!! "
     I can't say a blamed him.      ALSO---please be aware----bullets have a
nasty habit of hitting bystanders and they also  RICOCHET


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



And yet we have no compunctions whatsoever about lead contamination in the public water supply in our internal colonies.  Yes, violence is as American as apple pie, baseball and genocide.  So we do what americans always do; assign blame somewhere else for what we all abide as normal in our society.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








It has been ruled in the Supreme Court that police are not there to protect the public.  They are there to enforce the laws of the elites, and collect revenue for the STATE.

The only role of police, is to make sure the BOOT of authority is firmly pressed down upon the poor, to make sure they get their asses to work, and get their taxes and fees paid to the elites and ruling class.

That is why it is called a POLICE STATE.  It does the rulers no good if trained police get themselves killed or harmed in the process.  This is also why they do not allow folks with above average IQ's to become enforcers of law, because they might actually question the morality and ethical appropriateness of some laws. 

That, is never their role.

Many laws have, since their passage, been borne out to be corrupt and evil, and have since been repealed.  However, at the time they were in effect, it was the job of lemming LEO's to carry them out.

This is why it is not safe for the poor or minorities to use 911.

. . . so I don't really want to hear about your propaganda.  It is demonstrably false.  It is based only on your perceptions. 

Police have no duty to protect the poor, only to repress, oppress and unequally lock them up.  The law is a rich man's game.

The reason poor neighborhoods are more violent, is because justice must be meted out by those who would see it done, not by the STATE.  There is no monetary value in seeing justice done in the neighborhoods of the poor.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Tamir Rice was no threat to anyone, that rehired known thug cop was, rather obviously.  Gunned down in under 2 seconds by a trigger happy pig.  Pigs gunning down unarmed citizens will never be OK.  Too scared for the job, find another, or go prison where you  belong.  If there were consequences rather than cheering sections for these pigs, maybe it would eventually alter behavior, IF that was indeed a societal goal at all.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



the violence that I saw----back then when I was young and dealing with
acute lead poisoning to the brain was on the VICTIM side.   The victims
of acute lead poisoning to the brain were OVERWHELMINGLY black males ----
OVERWHELMINGLY  victims of the other black male with the gun.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



no racial breakdown?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Breakdown of what?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Let us recall that the nascent form of "law enforement" in America was slave patrols and genocide.  "The law" in america has always been about serving the aristocracy and it's property against the rest of us.  Our internal colonies and locking down 25% of the planet's incarcerated population while americans comprise only 5% of the world's total population are all legacies we refuse to even acknowledge.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Whites murder whites, blacks murder blacks taken as a whole, ever try any due diligence?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



racial composition of the cohort   DEAD BY JOB


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I think we're aware of that, your point is what?  By the way, that's where our lead (& other toxins) contaminated public water supplies are predominantly positioned as well.  Must be a coincidence?

Where are your school shooting galleries typically?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Without comparative racial compositions of each specific job cohort?

Wtf for?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



death by job accident is not  "murder".      Death by acute lead poisoning of the
brain in those I saw were job related-------very common in the cohort 
"DRUG MARKET"   but not accidental.    There is no justice in the drug market
in my city since the mafia moved to JERSEY


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a  RACIAL breakdown of----"people who call 911"


It's simple.  White people call 911 when they are unarmed and hiding in a closet from an armed, black, home invader.  Black people call 911 when McDonald's is out of chicken mcnuggets.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No madam, there is neither justice nor any reason whatsoever for capital to consider anything but profit margin growth to infinity by any means necessary.  That is also why americans pay up to 10 times what Canadians do for US pharma products.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 10, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I call all the time on transit drivers that don’t act assimulated.. most get fired haha



ROFLMAO @ "ASSIMULATED"


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2020)

does spelling count?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 18, 2020)

"Cops CALLED Fishing Compilation" 1,325,975 views • May 29, 2018


Want to see more instances of cops "harassing" people who are committing an offense called TRESPASSING, input these terms into Youtube's search engine. lol

*"fishing police called"*

Would listening to these citizen's beefs, as well as making adjustments in attitudes and CHILD-REARING, help improve the image of citizens who happen to be dark complected?

*'Black women are destroying themselves and black men'* The Devil's Advocate

___
Does this sensible woman speak about improving the mental health of many PROBLACK American women, as well as improving their image by learning to treat others a little kinder!

*"Black women are destroying themselves & black men"*

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse




 


 

Peace.


----------

